# ACS May 2018



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Creating new thread for May as I have submitted application on 28/04/2018. On 30th April application submitted to CO. Got email for missing doc on 1st May. Attached updated docs on same day. waiting now.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

move2sydney2018 said:


> Creating new thread for May as I have submitted application on 28/04/2018. On 30th April application submitted to CO. Got email for missing doc on 1st May. Attached updated docs on same day. waiting now.



Which document was missing?


----------



## jolt2018 (Mar 19, 2018)

ACS application submitted on May 1st. CO assigned on May 2nd. With Assessor on May 2nd as well.


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Which document was missing?


In my SD, signed before was not written. They complained about missing it..


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

jolt2018 said:


> ACS application submitted on May 1st. CO assigned on May 2nd. With Assessor on May 2nd as well.


Wow. That's so quick..


----------



## jolt2018 (Mar 19, 2018)

move2sydney2018 said:


> Wow. That's so quick..


Now starts the waiting game!


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

Filled ACS for Spouse on 2/05/2018 and on 3/05/2018 it was moved to Acesssor
Filled Personal on : 03/05/2018 : Still in Submitted Stage 

PTE 1st Attempt : April'18 - L/R/S/W: 65+
Spouse PTE 1st Attempt :April'18 - L/R/S/W: 65+
ACS : TBC
EOI : TBC
Invite : TBC
Apply : TBC


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

My application is with assessor today..


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

move2sydney2018 said:


> ajay_ghale said:
> 
> 
> > Which document was missing?
> ...


 Did you get your SD certified as true copy as well?


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

sahilb4uonly said:


> Filled ACS for Spouse on 2/05/2018 and on 3/05/2018 it was moved to Assessor
> Filled Personal on : 03/05/2018 : Still in Submitted Stage
> 
> PTE 1st Attempt : April'18 - L/R/S/W: 65+
> ...



Mine as well with With Assessor now.


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Did you get your SD certified as true copy as well?


There was a ATTESTED stamp on it.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Time for ACS report*

Hi All,

I am gathering all the documents for my ACS assessment and will be able to submit the online application by end of next week. 

My questions are - 

1. Could you please let me know if all the documents like joining letter, relieving letter, hike letter, first & last payslips, ITR, SD/Reference Letter for one employer should be consolidated in one PDF and similarly the same documents other company needs to be consolidated in another PDF? So in simple words, do I need to segregate all work related documents in 3 pdf's as I have worked for 3 companies? 

2. For bank statement, do I need to submit complete 6 years of bank statement for assessment? OR only for the first & last month in each company?

3. What is the current time trends and ETA for ACS to release the assessment report?

Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant Points:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -? (15-05-2017)
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Partner Details:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313

Total - 189(65), 190(70)


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

Hi All,

I am gathering all the documents for my ACS assessment and will be able to submit the online application by end of next week. 

My questions are - 

1. Could you please let me know if all the documents like joining letter, relieving letter, hike letter, first & last payslips, ITR, SD/Reference Letter for one employer should be consolidated in one PDF and similarly the same documents other company needs to be consolidated in another PDF? So in simple words, do I need to segregate all work related documents in 3 pdf's as I have worked for 3 companies? As per my knowledge only Roles and Responsibility letter notarised with true copy stamp and if SD then relieving letter/payslip
Yes each section should be consolidated in one pdf

2. For bank statement, do I need to submit complete 6 years of bank statement for assessment? OR only for the first & last month in each company? No where required for ACS

3. What is the current time trends and ETA for ACS to release the assessment report? Heard somewhere around 1month-2months

Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant Points:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -? (15-05-2017)
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Partner Details:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313

Total - 189(65), 190(70)


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am gathering all the documents for my ACS assessment and will be able to submit the online application by end of next week.
> 
> ...


1. Yes, Every employment related documents should go in one attachment. But why aer you adding all unnecessary documents? Please refer to ACS guidelines, it is very clear on what you need to Submit.

2. No where ACS guidlines mentions about bank statements, please do the homework, read ACS guidelines carefully.

3. 8 weeks.


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> 1. Yes, Every employment related documents should go in one attachment. But why aer you adding all unnecessary documents? Please refer to ACS guidelines, it is very clear on what you need to Submit.
> 
> 2. No where ACS guidlines mentions about bank statements, please do the homework, read ACS guidelines carefully.
> 
> 3. 8 weeks.


Hi Ajay,

Does ACS takes 8 weeks? I heard that it takes generally 3-4 weeks.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

move2sydney2018 said:


> Hi Ajay,
> 
> Does ACS takes 8 weeks? I heard that it takes generally 3-4 weeks.


ACS themselves say 10-12 weeks, recent trend have been 6-8 weeks. You can check the other threads ACS March and April, that will give you an idea.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> ACS themselves say 10-12 weeks, recent trend have been 6-8 weeks. You can check the other threads ACS March and April, that will give you an idea.




I am from the acs March batch. And I can say that starting March the trend has been 7 weeks so far. And the trend may continue to 8 weeks. Until March 15 the status was 6-8 weeks, post that date all our submits started seeing 10-12 weeks but so far everyone has been getting around 7-8 weeks. Good luck.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

santhoshpkumar said:


> I am from the acs March batch. And I can say that starting March the trend has been 7 weeks so far. And the trend may continue to 8 weeks. Until March 15 the status was 6-8 weeks, post that date all our submits started seeing 10-12 weeks but so far everyone has been getting around 7-8 weeks. Good luck.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. Santosh.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Filed ACS for spouse - 11 May 2018.


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> Filed ACS for spouse - 11 May 2018.


With 75 points for 189 already, do you need to include spouse points also?? I guess 75 should be good enough to get ITA.


----------



## santhoshpkumar (Apr 17, 2018)

move2sydney2018 said:


> With 75 points for 189 already, do you need to include spouse points also?? I guess 75 should be good enough to get ITA.




Well if you have the opportunity to use that extra 5 points, I would any given day. Which 75 is good, 80 will guarantee the next invite round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

move2sydney2018 said:


> With 75 points for 189 already, do you need to include spouse points also?? I guess 75 should be good enough to get ITA.


My wife has a good IELTS score and was able to arrange the employment letter within a day. So thought why not?

No one knows what the situation would turn out to be after July and I would lose points for my age later this year. I believe its worth the additional AUD 500.


----------



## kokilas512 (Apr 19, 2018)

Submitted for my spouse ACS on May 9.With assessor on May 11


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Any update from anyone, for ACS submitted in May?

Is there any new that still March& April acs applications are getting processed ?

any improvement in timelines ?


----------



## Roadzilla (Apr 20, 2017)

sahilb4uonly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am gathering all the documents for my ACS assessment and will be able to submit the online application by end of next week.
> 
> ...


1. Refrain from upload unecessary documents. The max size of per document that can be uploaded is 1MB, I suppose. No sure if they have increased it now. Better check.

2. I am not sure if ACS requires bank statement. They require only proof of work with RnR. These things are required for visa lodgement.

3. This is unpredictable as it can speed up depending on various circumstances and internal guidelines to ACS team.


----------



## AKheraj (Aug 24, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 
I want some help with my case, I have completed my Bachelor's in ICT with sub-major in Networking. Currently, I am working as Help Desk Analyst and I was told by a friend that my experience for 1st year won't be counted by ACS and I will not get 5 points towards PR? Is that true? Another thing is it compulsory to have a major to get the degree Assessed without any deduction?


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am about to get my skill assessment done . What are the documents that will be required ?I have done B.tech in computer science .Currently working in 2nd Company. 
Do i need to get me secondary and higher secondary certificates accessed?

I am planning to submit 5 pdf docs 1 for each qualification and job experience along with passport copy.
1) Secondary execution mark sheet 
2) Higher secondary mark sheets.
3) B.tech degree along with semester certificates.
4) Reference letter from my first organisation.
5) Reference letter from my current letter.


Am i missing any documents ? Do i need to provide payslips, bank statements , Providend funds statement . Will ACS ask me for documents if i miss any?

Regards
Sohan


----------



## SachinY (May 17, 2018)

*ACS filed on 17th May*

Hi Everyone,

I had filed ACS on 15th May, CO replied on 16th May stating Employment Reference Letter is not certified and I completed that on the same day. Today, on 17th May it is showing as with "Assessor".

Does it process so fast from CO?

PTE - By the end of May.


----------



## hoandang (Apr 13, 2018)

SachinY said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had filed ACS on 15th May, CO replied on 16th May stating Employment Reference Letter is not certified and I completed that on the same day. Today, on 17th May it is showing as with "Assessor".
> 
> ...


I had the same problem and updated my doc on 24/04. I think it might take roughly 7 weeks. FYI, my ACS status is still showing "Assessor".


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

SachinY said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had filed ACS on 15th May, CO replied on 16th May stating Employment Reference Letter is not certified and I completed that on the same day. Today, on 17th May it is showing as with "Assessor".
> 
> ...



Yes, with CO will be for 1-2 days.

its takes ages with assessor


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sohanbir said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am about to get my skill assessment done . What are the documents that will be required ?I have done B.tech in computer science .Currently working in 2nd Company.
> Do i need to get me secondary and higher secondary certificates accessed?
> ...


from your points 3/4/5 are enough. no need for 1/2
don't take reference letter, take roles and responsibilities performed by you in the company with start date and end date as a letter.


----------



## aromaramesh (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi All

I am going to apply for ACS assessment. I am currently working with my second company.

I have the Third party Statutory Declarations from both companies which includes Start & Finish Dates of Employment, Roles & Responsibilities and Hours worked. 

Could you please let me know if these documents would suffice as proof of work experience or do I have to submit any/all of the below documents?:

1. Offer letters from both companies.
2. Experience letter from my last company.
3. Payslips from both companies.

Thanks in advance


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*ACS Documents List*



ajay_ghale said:


> 1. Yes, Every employment related documents should go in one attachment. But why aer you adding all unnecessary documents? Please refer to ACS guidelines, it is very clear on what you need to Submit.
> 
> 2. No where ACS guidlines mentions about bank statements, please do the homework, read ACS guidelines carefully.
> 
> 3. 8 weeks.


Yes, I have read the guidelines however, many people in forums are saying to provide all employment documents in case of SD. So we have consolidated all the documents, below is the list of documents we are planning to upload. Please let me know if we have missed any document.

Main Applicant:
1. Passport
2. Reference Letter for only 1 company
3. Education Certificate (Marksheets & Awarded Degree for both UG & PG)
4. If asked to provide, then payslips(first & last of every year in company), other countries deputation letter/COS/offer & payslips(1st & last), appraisal letters 

Dependant:
1. Passport
2. Reference Letter for 1st company
3. Statutory Declaration from 2nd company
4. First & last payslip for 2nd company for each year, appraisal letter & relieving letter
5. 1 Reference Letter for 3rd company
6. Education Certificate (Marksheets & Awarded Degree for UG)

*Main Applicant Points:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (Assumption after deducting 2 years)
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
Partner Skill - 5

ANZSCO - 261313

*Partner Details:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English

ANZSCO - 261313

Total - 189(75), 190(80)


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Yes, I have read the guidelines however, many people in forums are saying to provide all employment documents in case of SD. So we have consolidated all the documents, below is the list of documents we are planning to upload. Please let me know if we have missed any document.
> 
> Main Applicant:
> 1. Passport
> ...


1. As per the people on the forum - 10th, 12th Marksheets, hike letters, client awards etc etc...Your choice.
2. I couldn't see Degree transcript in the above list which is Mandatory document listed by ACS.
3. In case of SD, you would need to submit supporting docs - first and last payslip.
4. There is no primary/dependent in case of ACS, all applications are independent.
5. If you missed any required document then CO will ask you before passing it onto the assessor, which is very quick usually a couple of days, so as long as you have followed the ACS checklist, no need to worry at all.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> 1. As per the people on the forum - 10th, 12th Marksheets, hike letters, client awards etc etc...Your choice.
> 2. I couldn't see Degree transcript in the above list which is Mandatory document listed by ACS.
> 3. In case of SD, you would need to submit supporting docs - first and last payslip.
> 4. There is no primary/dependent in case of ACS, all applications are independent.
> 5. If you missed any required document then CO will ask you before passing it onto the assessor, which is very quick usually a couple of days, so as long as you have followed the ACS checklist, no need to worry at all.


I thought education marksheets are the required transcripts. Is there any other transcript which I need upload?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Yes, I have read the guidelines however, many people in forums are saying to provide all employment documents in case of SD. So we have consolidated all the documents, below is the list of documents we are planning to upload. Please let me know if we have missed any document.
> 
> Main Applicant:
> 1. Passport
> ...


This is the list of documents to apply for ACS assessment or for the PR visa application ?

If only for ACS assessment, looks like you are hell bent on annoying the assessor 

Cheers


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> I thought education marksheets are the required transcripts. Is there any other transcript which I need upload?


Nooooooooooo Ankur.

A transcript is a different document issued by University when requested. Please do the due diligence of finding out what your university procedure is and then apply for it.

I just got the transcript for myself and wife, it is a different procedure all by itself and varies for each university.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

newbienz said:


> This is the list of documents to apply for ACS assessment or for the PR visa application ?
> 
> If only for ACS assessment, looks like you are hell bent on annoying the assessor
> 
> Cheers


This is only for ACS. "If only for ACS assessment, looks like you are hell bent on annoying the assessor", I don't understand this phrase. My documents are not enough or am I providing more documents?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant Points:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Partner Details:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313

Total - 189(75), 190(80)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> This is only for ACS. "If only for ACS assessment, looks like you are hell bent on annoying the assessor", I don't understand this phrase. My documents are not enough or am I providing more documents?
> 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Main Applicant Points:*
> ...


You are providing 10 times more documents then what is required and I provided in similar circumstances 

ACS requires very skeletal documents
Just see their list, and don’t add a single document more then what they have asked for 

If you still feel that all these documents are required, I am sure you are correct

Cheers


----------



## aromaramesh (Apr 13, 2017)

vemasani82 said:


> from your points 3/4/5 are enough. no need for 1/2
> don't take reference letter, take roles and responsibilities performed by you in the company with start date and end date as a letter.


Hi All

I am going to apply for ACS assessment. I am currently working with my second company.

I have the Third party Statutory Declarations from both companies which includes Start & Finish Dates of Employment, Roles & Responsibilities and Hours worked. 

Could you please let me know if these documents would suffice as proof of work experience or do I have to submit any/all of the below documents?:

1. Offer letters from both companies.
2. Experience letter from my last company.
3. Payslips from both companies.

Thanks in advance


----------



## sohanbir (May 17, 2018)

Thanks

For point 4 and 5 i meant employee reference letters which includes duties and other details mentioned in acs website.For this do I also need to include relieving & experience letters as I understand these details will be mentioned in reference letter and will duplicate same thing.

Do I need anything else apart from these..eg payslips, bank statement etc

Regards
Sohan


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> Nooooooooooo Ankur.
> 
> A transcript is a different document issued by University when requested. Please do the due diligence of finding out what your university procedure is and then apply for it.
> 
> I just got the transcript for myself and wife, it is a different procedure all by itself and varies for each university.


Hi,

I just realized that me and my wife have a consolidated marksheet as well which covers all the subjects taught & their corresponding grades, dates, university name and other information.

Could you please let me know if this consolidated marksheet is considered as transcript? Attaching a sample. 

Ankur


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

I also had the same still went ahead with applying for the transcript as ACS guidelines clearly asks for it.

What you can do is, post transript specific question in ACS March/April thread and see if someone got ACS completed without submitting Transcript, this will be first-hand information.

Other option is to drop an email to ACS, i had a couple of doubts and asked them over the email and they did respond within 24 hours.

Last option is to submit your application as is and if ACS asks for it, you will have 30 days time anyway to arrange the transcript, which I think should be sufficient to get the transcript, for me and my wife it was under a week to get the transcript.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just realized that me and my wife have a consolidated marksheet as well which covers all the subjects taught & their corresponding grades, dates, university name and other information.
> 
> ...


Yes as far as education related docs are concerned, just the consolidated market sheet and degree certificate are enough (both attested). That's what I uploaded and went through fine.


----------



## redsnape (May 18, 2018)

Hi all,

I submitted my application on 9th of May.

On the 10th of May, I got a Document Missing Email asking for my Completion letter of Masters but the fact is I have just completed Bachelors and the document was already there with the application. I emailed back the CO asking if it was an error. Turns out, I needed to have a completion letter with campus location on it and wanted my Bachelor completion letter. There was a campus "location" in the footer of the letter but it did not suffice and the location had to be on the body of the letter. Requested a new letter from uni and submitted the document on 15th of May.
Got the confirmation of document being received. Later that day the status was changed to "with Assessor".
Looking at the trend, I think I have to wait for 3 months now?


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi friends , I have just filed ACS for my spouse , site mentions the SLA 10-12 weeks , may i know the latest trends for ACS results ? Or does it vary from case to case (e.g those with masters may need more time for assessment)


----------



## Ronny23 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi All,

In case of statutory declaration, what if the colleague(project manager) has left the company and is abroad now. How can statutory declaration can be made in that case.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just realized that me and my wife have a consolidated marksheet as well which covers all the subjects taught & their corresponding grades, dates, university name and other information.
> 
> ...


That should be fine, as long as the content is readable (200 dpi) and notarized. Cheers!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi friends , I have just filed ACS for my spouse , site mentions the SLA 10-12 weeks , may i know the latest trends for ACS results ? Or does it vary from case to case (e.g those with masters may need more time for assessment)


Hello, I observe the following trend from "ACS-March 2018" thread: 7 weeks wait for the normal application and > 7 weeks for RPL route.

TAT varies from case to case, ACS application type, how quickly your CO / Assessor works on your case, education, employment history, project reports, etc. The official timeline is 10-12 weeks. Cheers!


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

ACS submitted today for 261313. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Name Discrepancy in Documents*

Hi All,

Will there be any issue in ACS & EOI if documents have different names?

*Name in Educational Documents*: R Ankur Jain (Father's FirtName Initial FirstName LastName) 
*Name in Work Documents*: Ankur Jain (FirstName LastName)
*Name in Passport & Reference Letter*: Ankur Rakesh Jain (FirstName Father's FirstName LastName)

I have do an affidavit for the name change in passport along with paper cutting where it was published. 
Do I need to get any other affidavit to explain the name confusion?

Regards
Ankur


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5 (After deducting 2 years)
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Total - 189(75), 190(70)*

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0 (After deducting 4 years)
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Will there be any issue in ACS & EOI if documents have different names?
> 
> ...


I think one affidavit to justify the name change should be enough, unless CO requests additional evidence. 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

nabhilash said:


> I think one affidavit to justify the name change should be enough, unless CO requests additional evidence.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


We have an affidavit for the name change in passport. The reason is not mentioned but we changed the name as it was inconsistent with other ID proof's like Aadhaar & PAN card.

Do I need to submit another affidavit to ACS as there is different name in educational certificates & work documents? Do I need to add any reason into that affidavit? If yes, what should be the correct wordings to write in affidavit to show the name inconsistency? 

For EOI, can we write all the past names in Form80? 

Regards
Ankur


----------



## tskaarthick (Jan 17, 2014)

Submitted by ACS assessment for Software Engineer on 05/21.

Will keep the group posted on any further updates.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

My application moved to with Assessor in one day.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi Ankur, 

I think you will need affidavit at the time of visa submission. Drop an email to ACS and they will tell you if they also need it.


ankur14 said:


> We have an affidavit for the name change in passport. The reason is not mentioned but we changed the name as it was inconsistent with other ID proof's like Aadhaar & PAN card.
> 
> Do I need to submit another affidavit to ACS as there is different name in educational certificates & work documents? Do I need to add any reason into that affidavit? If yes, what should be the correct wordings to write in affidavit to show the name inconsistency?
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

ajay_ghale said:


> My application moved to with Assessor in one day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Yes mine too, seems now we need to wait based on current trends should have the results by 1st week of july.


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

I have submitted acs on 21st may 2018.
Application moved to assessor in one day by CO.
Finger crossed.


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Dear All,

I have submitted assessment application to ACS on 09/05/18 through a MARA Agent for ANZSCO Code: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst.

Later on I have requested him to provide the user id and password, but he denied to provide the password because he has submitted some other applications through some portal.

I have received an acknowledgement email from ACS, with the help of that email I have changed my password and got access to my ACS account.

I found my application status as ""Your application is currently with an assessor. 

Please note that the whole application process takes approximately 10-12 weeks""

However I could not find the documents in my ACS account which were submitted my MARA agent.

Could you guys help me how to find the documents submitted to ACS by my agent in my ACS account.

I appreciate Your advise in this matter.

Thanks & Regards,
Bhaskar.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

abrao115 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted assessment application to ACS on 09/05/18 through a MARA Agent for ANZSCO Code: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, you cannot access / view the submitted docs once the application reaches Assessment stage. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## manjusha (May 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Hope someone will help me answering my query.

I am in the process of renewing my ACS as it is getting expired this June.My query is,

1.Can I edit the document which was uploaded earlier.Eg: I recently had my passport renewed.While attaching the new passport attested copy,I am not able to remove the old passport which was attached earlier.Should the old document be removed ?
2. Would like to know is there any format to be followed while attaching the document?

Cheers


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

abrao115 said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have submitted assessment application to ACS on 09/05/18 through a MARA Agent for ANZSCO Code: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst.
> 
> ...


Yes, once submitted , you cannot review or see the submitted documents.
Don't worry, your agent should have taken care and submitted the relevent documents, if you have given his as per the required list.

the first stage is CO will check, if all the documents are sufficient or will asked for required documents at this stage, and then sends them to assessor . So, it means your documents submitted are sufficient enough for assessment. 

need to wait for 10-12 weeks which are the timelines for the assessment.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Certified/Notarized Documents*

Dear Group Members,

Finally, me & my wife have collected all the required documents for ACS assessment. Below is the list of the docs we are going to upload in online application.
*
1. Passport with visa stamped pages
2. College Consolidated Mark sheets (both UG & PG)
3. College Degree (both UG & PG)
4. Reference Letter from employers 
5. Statutory Declaration from employer
6. Name change affidavit + gazette
7. Payslip (1st/2nd and last/2nd last) - Only for the case of "Statutory Declaration"
8. Relieving Letter(s) - Only for the case of "Statutory Declaration"
*
If CO request for more documents, we have following documents ready. Let me know if document is missing.

1. Semester wise mark sheets
2. PAN Card
3. Aadhar Card
4. Compensation(Appointment) Letter(s)
5. College provisional & transfer certificates (both UG & PG)
6. Appraisal/Hike Letter(s)
7. Bank Statements
8. 1 Payslip for each quarter for each year of employment
9. 10th & 12th Standard Mark sheets & Passing certificates
10. Birth Certificate
11. UK assignment payslips (1st to last)
12. CoS (Certificate of Sponsorship) for UK assignment
13. Current Company ID card
14. Income Tax Returns for each employment year

Before submitting, all the documents will be certified/notarized, but we are confused in terms of getting the documents certified from notary. Not sure if we get *"Certified True Copy of Original"* stamp on each of the above stated documents or restrict to some specific document? Please advise.

Additionally, we are asking our notary guy to put notary stamp & signature along with his name, registration/license no. on each page as well to hit the brief of certified documents. Do we need to get anything more on the documents before uploading in application?

Getting a government employee attestation will authenticate it more, shall we go for it as well? Please advise.


Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5
ACS - 30th May 2018

*Total - 189(75), 190(70)*

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS - 30th May 2018


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> Finally, me & my wife have collected all the required documents for ACS assessment. Below is the list of the docs we are going to upload in online application.
> *
> ...


Your understanding is right. You need true copy on all pages. Get it from a notary public with the details mentioned in your post. That should suffice.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> Your understanding is right. You need true copy on all pages. Get it from a notary public with the details mentioned in your post. That should suffice.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




True Copy/True Copy of Original/Certified true copy all are valid.
You dont really need to ask Notary to buy one , they usually should have one of those.

Keep the documents minimum, so it does not confuse Assessor.
Make one pdf copy for each set.
All the best!!


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

Hi ,

I have recently applied for acs.

I want to add my spouse 5 points to have possibility to get visa surely.
To add my spouse 5 points , would it be below points sufficient.
1. Acs of spouse.(also would like to know the minimum points to avail for 5 points of spouse)
2. L/s/r/w 60 for Pte


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you very much for your clarification


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

sahilb4uonly said:


> True Copy/True Copy of Original/Certified true copy all are valid.
> You dont really need to ask Notary to buy one , they usually should have one of those.
> 
> Keep the documents minimum, so it does not confuse Assessor.
> ...


Thanks for the response. Really appreciate it! 

Regards
Ankur


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

panne05 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I have recently applied for acs.
> 
> ...


1. Positive assessment from ACS is enough even if it is 0 points (i.e. less than 3 years relevant experience).
2. Partner needs to show competent English, so, the score is enough.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

manjusha said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope someone will help me answering my query.
> 
> ...


1. No, you cannot edit or remove an attachment. Add a copy of the new passport.
2. Just follow what you did during your initial ACS assessment.


----------



## Akki1988 (May 7, 2018)

Hi Everyone. Filed the ACS . Just wondering how you check if the accessor has assigned.
It is filed by the agent.


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Submitted my application for assessment on 29th May'18. Status already moved to 'With Assessor' in few hours' time. Looking forward to an earlier outcome.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Submitted my application for assessment on 29th May'18. Status already moved to 'With Assessor' in few hours' time. Looking forward to an earlier outcome.


Now the waiting game begins....!!


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Issue with Content Printed on Reference Letter*

Hi All,

I need little help on my reference letter. 
Today, I got my reference letter from my current company and below are the details of the same.


May 28, 2018
Australian Computer Society
Australia.

RE: Letter for the purpose of validation of skills by Australian Computer Society.

This letter is being issued to *Employee Name*, *Emp ID*, on his request, for the purpose of validation of skills by Australian Computer Society. This letter is to confirm that *Employee Name* is employed with *Company Name* as a full-time employee in Bengaluru India from March 20, 20XX. During his tenure, He was deputed to United Kingdom from August 15, 20XX to February 10, 20XX. He is currently designated as Software Engineer.

During his tenure at *Company Name*, *Employee Name *worked on the following –

• Requirement gathering, creating technical specifications, designing and developing of simple and complex applications following agile methodology.
• Designing, developing, enhancing and maintaining code in SSIS, Visual Basic (MS Excel, MS Access), VB.NET, C# and XML based applications.
• Migrating several large databases from MS Access and SQL Server to higher SQL versions using migration assistant tools and techniques.
• Identifying system deficiencies and performance issues and providing service improvement strategies.
• Creating and maintaining several documents containing information on technical specifications, knowledge transfer, effort estimation, functional changes, query and defect tracking.
• Performing extensive unit, system, regression and integration testing of applications using standard techniques to ensure that the application performs as per requirement.
• Providing guidance to the team as an application and technology SME for applications written in VBA, VB6, SSIS and SQL.

*
Yours Sincerely,
xyz

Lead HR
Company Name*


I can see some issue on reference letter:
*
1. Start Date is not in correct date format(it should have been DD/MM/YY)
2. No End Date as "To Date"
3. Full time employee is there but 20 hours or more per week is missing
4. Company stamp is missing but the letter is on company letterhead with HR signature & contact details.
*

Kindly advise if the above issues needs some action or can be ignored. Will ACS accept this letter as valid for assessment? 

Any help in this matter would be much appreciated!! 

Thanks in Advance

Regards
Ankur
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Main Applicant:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 5
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English
ANZSCO - 261313
Partner Skill - 5

*Total - 189(75), 190(70)*

*Spouse:*
Age - 30
Edu - 15
Exp - 0
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English
ANZSCO - 261313


----------



## panne05 (Mar 7, 2018)

luvjd said:


> 1. Positive assessment from ACS is enough even if it is 0 points (i.e. less than 3 years relevant experience).
> 2. Partner needs to show competent English, so, the score is enough.


Thanks for reply!!!!!


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need little help on my reference letter.
> Today, I got my reference letter from my current company and below are the details of the same.
> ...


1. Not an issue
2. Add "To date"
3. May not be an issue, but if possible add "(40 hours per week)", next to full-time
4. Good to have company stamp, adds to the credibility.
You need to make your work reference perfect in order to avoid any issues in future esp. during the visa application. Don't take any chances, otherwise, it will end up in employment verification.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need little help on my reference letter.
> Today, I got my reference letter from my current company and below are the details of the same.
> ...



Hi,
I can't give you an accurate answer to other questions but I can certainly give you a reliable answer for Q no 3.

3. Full time employee is there but 20 hours or more per week is missing

I had the same question with my reference letters so I sent a mail to ACS (side-talk -they are pretty fast in the terms of replying - got a reply within 30 mins ) so I will quote the reply I've received 




> If the letter mentions full time this will be accepted.
> 
> If the letter mentions part time the hours will need to be added to the document.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Early May submitters - any good news yet?


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> Early May submitters - any good news yet?


I dont even expect so soon
most likely 2 weeks++ more


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

I submitted on 15th May, expecting by 15th-20th July


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> Early May submitters - any good news yet?


Submitted on 28th April. Still waiting.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Ex-Employee Reference Letter*

Dear Group Members,

I've got my reference letter in below format and I am not sure whether it will work or not for ACS. Kindly advise. 



Citizenship and Immigration Services Australia
Australia.

Dear Sir/Madam,

Sub: Letter for the purpose of formalities of Citizenship and Immigration Services

This letter is being issued to *Emp Name* *Emp ID* on his request, for the purpose of procuring lawful permanent resident status in Australia. This letter is to confirm that *Emp Name* was employed with *Company Name* full time (45 Hours per week) in Bengaluru, India from August 01, 20XX to March 05, 20XX. He was designated as Software Engineer.

During his tenure at *Company Name* *Emp Name*, was responsible for the following:
• Analyzed, gathered requirements, planned, designed, developed and tested by adhering SDLC in waterfall & agile model
• Prepared documents for business requirements, technical & functional design, change deployment and user manuals
• Designed, developed and maintained programming code in ASP.Net, C#, VB6, T-SQL, SSIS to meet client's software requirements
• Analyzed applications to identify disadvantages and limitations to propose possible changes for better performance
• Performed code debugging, defect and data fixing, unit testing to fix issues in insurance applications
• Produced reports in Excel(macro) & SSRS to visualize weekly, monthly data from software applications
• Provided support for software applications in areas of incident, service request, problem, change, release, deployment management for applications

Yours Sincerely,
XYZ
HR

For any further query reach out to [email protected]


Regards
Ankur Jain


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> I've got my reference letter in below format and I am not sure whether it will work or not for ACS. Kindly advise.
> 
> ...


ACS team has confirmed that I can upload this letter in my application after getting it certified.


----------



## love_at_911 (Mar 28, 2018)

Ankur,

This accenture (assuming) ref letter will work like a charm.

Cheers



ankur14 said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> I've got my reference letter in below format and I am not sure whether it will work or not for ACS. Kindly advise.
> 
> ...


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

I have applied on 16th April, completed 7 weeks and 1 day today. Still with accessor.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*ACS Submitted*

Submitted ACS for my wife (main applicant) on 6th June 2018 with the following document name.

1. Passport.pdf
2. Qualification_Document_1.pdf
3. Qualification_Document_2.pdf
4. Experience_Letter.pdf

We have a name change statutory declaration as well but there was no option to attach it, hence contacted ACS assessment team at [email protected] to help us with that. Kindly provide your knowledge on the same.

Current Status: In Progress - Currently with Case Officer


Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Main Applicant:
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18

Spouse:
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*ACS Submitted - Awaiting Documents*

Submitted ACS for my wife (main applicant) on 6th June 2018 with the following document name.

1. Passport.pdf
2. Qualification_Document_1.pdf
3. Qualification_Document_2.pdf
4. Experience_Letter.pdf

We have a name change affidavit as well but there was no option to attach it, hence contacted ACS assessment team at [email protected] to help us with it. 
ACS put the application on hold and asked to upload the name change affidavit in Passport and any other section where name is different. Now the application status is Awaiting Document even after we uploaded name change affidavit and submit the application again. 

Please advise what to do now.

Current Status: Awaiting Documents


Regards
Ankur

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Main Applicant:
PTE-A(1) - 10 (L82, R81, S90, W75) - Proficient English - 5th May'18
PTE-A(2) -20 (L90, R86, S90, W83) - Superior English - 15th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313 
ACS Assessment - 6th June'18

Spouse:
PTE-A(1) - 0 (L64, R76, S80, W66) - Competent English - 5th May'18
ANZSCO - 261313
ACS Assessment - 8th June'18


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Submitted ACS for my wife (main applicant) on 6th June 2018 with the following document name.
> 
> 1. Passport.pdf
> 2. Qualification_Document_1.pdf
> ...


It will take some time. 1-2 days mostly. For me it took around 3- 4 days.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

move2sydney2018 said:


> It will take some time. 1-2 days mostly. For me it took around 3- 4 days.


Thanks for providing the details. We have mailed the CO and hoping that the status will change soon.

Did you uploaded same documents in all required section? For us, ACS website is not allowing to attach the same document in Qualification 2 & Experience as we have already attached in Qualification 1 & Passport section.

Regards
Ankur


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Thanks for providing the details. We have mailed the CO and hoping that the status will change soon.
> 
> Did you uploaded same documents in all required section? For us, ACS website is not allowing to attach the same document in Qualification 2 & Experience as we have already attached in Qualification 1 & Passport section.
> 
> ...


For me, I needed to attach each SD in Experience 1 and Experience 2 section respectively. I guess you can change the document name and attach it in all sections.


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

move2sydney2018 said:


> For me, I needed to attach each SD in Experience 1 and Experience 2 section respectively. I guess you can change the document name and attach it in all sections.


Thanks for the suggestion, will go for it if CO ask to upload name change affidavit again. I had submitted the application yesterday itself, hence I do not want to make any further changes in the application. If Co specifically ask to attach the same affidavit in each section, then will go ahead rename the same file to attach in all the sections. I hope I am not doing anything wrong by not taking any action right now.  

Will keep the group posted on any progress. Thanks

Regards
Ankur


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

Hello 

I am in the same boat too. 
Submitted by ACS RPL application on 16th May 2018
Application moved to assessor in one day by CO.
Still waiting....


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

*RPL ACS help*

Hi, I am trying to write to my RPL, but unfortunately I'm sitting on it from last couple of weeks without any clue, how to start and from where. if Anyone have any ideas or helping notes by which I can kick start this task. I have read the CBOK pdf doc. but still some guidelines from experienced forum would be helpful. Thanks a ton in advance.


Regards


----------



## ImmiLove (Jun 8, 2018)

hi everyone!

My occupation is SW Engineer.

i am arranging my docs for ACS. expecting to complete in couple of weeks (say around 22 June).

Should i go ahead and apply for ACS around 22 June or wait for new policy? Are we expecting any change regarding SW Eng occupation from July?

Thanks.


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Submitted for myself May 3 code 263111
Submitted for spouse May 3 code 261313

Both with accessor on May 4 . Still waiting .......,


----------



## Arpita dash (Jun 14, 2018)

Hi Folks,
I have applied for ACS on 20th may 2018 for developer programmer 261312. My status is still with accessor.Seems like it will take another 20 days or so to get the results.

My tentative points are: age 30, education 15 ( BTECH CSE) , experience 7.6 years relevant to profession ( including 1.5 years in Australia), ielts 8 overall ( L 9,R 9,W 7,S 7)

Please provide your suggestions on below points.
1.Will ACS deduct some years from my experience . In that case my offshore experience will become less than 5 years.
2. I don't think 8 in writing is achievable in IELTS. so inorder to get 20 points for language do I need to apply for PTE ? As I had seen somewhere that they prefer someone with more points in English language.

Thanks,
AD


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

PTE is definitely easier . I got 79+ in all sections without much prep but in 3rd attempt. Booking exam is easy and result is out usually on next business day itself


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Arpita dash said:


> Hi Folks,
> I have applied for ACS on 20th may 2018 for developer programmer 261312. My status is still with accessor.Seems like it will take another 20 days or so to get the results.
> 
> My tentative points are: age 30, education 15 ( BTECH CSE) , experience 7.6 years relevant to profession ( including 1.5 years in Australia), ielts 8 overall ( L 9,R 9,W 7,S 7)
> ...


You can give PTE a try. As everyone else claims on this fourm, it is much easier to score compared to IELTS.
You also need to consider the timing of your Australian experience. If your AU experience is part of the experience deducted by ACS, you can't claim AU experience points. If you can post your detailed experience timeline, you will get a better answer.
Anyway, as you already have submitted for ACS evaluation, you can just wait and check the result.


----------



## Arpita dash (Jun 14, 2018)

luvjd said:


> You can give PTE a try. As everyone else claims on this fourm, it is much easier to score compared to IELTS.
> You also need to consider the timing of your Australian experience. If your AU experience is part of the experience deducted by ACS, you can't claim AU experience points. If you can post your detailed experience timeline, you will get a better answer.
> Anyway, as you already have submitted for ACS evaluation, you can just wait and check the result.


Thanks a lot for your response. I am going to give PTE a try. Hopefully Acs outcome does not come so miserable .My Australian experience should be counted as i went there after 4 years of experience at offshore.


----------



## luvjd (Aug 10, 2017)

Arpita dash said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. I am going to give PTE a try. Hopefully Acs outcome does not come so miserable .My Australian experience should be counted as i went there after 4 years of experience at offshore.


Best of luck for the PTE.
If it is after four years, your AU experience will be fine


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

*Results*

Anyone got results updated by ACS?


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

sahilb4uonly said:


> Anyone got results updated by ACS?


as per the tracker, April 28th ACS result was out.
still in April.....yet to see someone from May getting results.


----------



## Krishkrish2010 (Jun 19, 2018)

sahilb4uonly said:


> Anyone got results updated by ACS?


Yes. Applied on May 4th. Received positive assessment today.
Code-261399


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

Krishkrish2010 said:


> Yes. Applied on May 4th. Received positive assessment today.
> Code-261399


good news for all
thanks for the info...


all the best for rest of your process


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

Submitted ACS for spouse on 14th May and still waiting ...
Any idea, when can I expect the result??


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Krishkrish2010 said:


> Yes. Applied on May 4th. Received positive assessment today.
> Code-261399


Congrats!


----------



## jegadeesb (Apr 6, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Submitted ACS for spouse on 14th May and still waiting ...
> Any idea, when can I expect the result??


On an average, people receive a positive assessment in 50 days. Since you have applied on 14th May, you may expect a reply in the first week of July.

All the best.


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

Hello,
I am working on my RPL, I want to attach some certificates on the document. Will Google Drive link would work for the assessors or should I put snapshots of the certs?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Hey

Can someone please help me in understanding this.

"Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation."

I submitted my ACS under 261312 and my spouse submitted under 261313 so can I add 5 points to my score?


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

hemanth87 said:


> Hey
> 
> Can someone please help me in understanding this.
> 
> ...


Yup - as long as the job codes are within the same SOL list published for the fiscal year, you will be awarded 5 points.


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Thanks for your reply...

Since SOL for both is 2613 ,we can assume no issues will be there ?


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

hemanth87 said:


> Thanks for your reply...
> 
> Since SOL for both is 2613 ,we can assume no issues will be there ?


Yes right - both are under MLTSSL for this fiscal.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Krishkrish2010 said:


> Yes. Applied on May 4th. Received positive assessment today.
> Code-261399


oh wow..congratz..
So now May people started getting their results, hopefully, Mid May people should get their results by next 2 weeks :fingerscrossed:

what was the original estimation for your outcome? 10-12 weeks?


----------



## chetan787 (Jun 30, 2017)

hi all. appreciate expert guidance here. 

im still in the process of getting my skills accessed. my employer is not agreeing to give a detailed job description. they just gave me an employee letter with very brief description about my role. and my ex employer has also refused to state any job description in the employee letter. below is my profile

gradated - Oct 2014

company A - Nov 2014 to June 2016 (sub contract to company B. just under company A payroll. so same job role for both company A and B)

company B - Jul 2016 to present

IELTS - 8,8.5,8.5,7 (overall 8)

Company A has given me an employee letter stating that I worked for company A for so and so date. that's it. they are not willing to give any job description. and my job title during that time was "consultant". however, my role was that of an analyst. 

once i jumped over to company B as a perm staff performing the same role and the job title is project analyst. they have however given me only a letter with a very brief description of my duties saying the my role is confidential and company wont divulge much. 

my qualifications - BSc Business info systems & cyber forensics (double major) from Murdoch univeristy (kaplan singapore). i have majors in business analysis during my study.


im trying to apply for PR under 261111 ICT Business Analyst. 

since i dont have a detailed job description from employers can i still go ahead and submit my profile to ACS for skill assessment solely based on my modules during my university. as i understand ACS doesnt count first 2 yrs after graduation as work experience. so out of total 3.7 yrs current experience 2 yrs will be minus off. means i will have only 1.7 yrs of valid work exp which is less than min 3 yrs to gain 5 points. it means even if i have a detailed job description my experience will still be less than required 3 yrs to gain 5 points. 

appreciate your response.


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

*got results after 47 days*

Positive results after 47 days


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

sahilb4uonly said:


> Positive results after 47 days


Congratulations!!
What was Ur given estimation time for the result??


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

got the assessment today - Positive.
Applied as Per the below timelines.


----------



## vemasani82 (Jun 5, 2016)

vemasani82 said:


> got the assessment today - Positive.
> Applied as Per the below timelines.


to be precise 
Applied on 2nd May.

requested some documents and resubmitted on 7th may. and was with CO status on 8th May.


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Congratulations!!
> What was Ur given estimation time for the result??



I guess i mentioned exactly after 47 days


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hard time in getting through ACS. submitted on 28th April and got an email for missing docs after 2 days. Uploaded on same day. Then it was assigned to Assessor after 2 days. waiting since then. Got an email for missing docs. on 18th June .  Preparing missing docs.
why couldn't C.O. has complained for missing status in the first stage. don't know how much time it will take again.


----------



## ajay_ghale (Feb 22, 2018)

move2sydney2018 said:


> Hard time in getting through ACS. submitted on 28th April and got an email for missing docs after 2 days. Uploaded on same day. Then it was assigned to Assessor after 2 days. waiting since then. Got an email for missing docs. on 18th June .  Preparing missing docs.
> why couldn't C.O. has complained for missing status in the first stage. don't know how much time it will take again.


Bad luck mate.
What documents were missing for you?


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

sahilb4uonly said:


> I guess i mentioned exactly after 47 days





ajay_ghale said:


> Bad luck mate.
> What documents were missing for you?


I did diploma prior to degree. first and second year's diploma mark sheets are missing. In fact I lost them. Now following up with college to get a duplicate copy.


----------



## jolt2018 (Mar 19, 2018)

Received positive skills assessment today, after 52 days! RPL application, 6 years deducted.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

move2sydney2018 said:


> I did diploma prior to degree. first and second year's diploma mark sheets are missing. In fact I lost them. Now following up with college to get a duplicate copy.


Hi, why did you submit your diploma, did u want to highlight some ICT content? I just submitted this week and did not highlight the Diploma at all as it was irrelevant. I submitted only my BE degree. 

Just want to understand from others if it is mandatory to submit and I thought it is on par with 12th grade

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

jolt2018 said:


> Received positive skills assessment today, after 52 days! RPL application, 6 years deducted.


Congratulations!!
For which occupation ??


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi, why did you submit your diploma, did u want to highlight some ICT content? I just submitted this week and did not highlight the Diploma at all as it was irrelevant. I submitted only my BE degree.
> 
> Just want to understand from others if it is mandatory to submit and I thought it is on par with 12th grade
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Does that degree mention 4 year course, if not then I guess you should had provided


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

sahilb4uonly said:


> Positive results after 47 days


Received for wife after 50days roughly
Positive again


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

sahilb4uonly said:


> Does that degree mention 4 year course, if not then I guess you should had provided


I did a full 4 yr course in BE EEE... diploma was 3 yr which I did after 10th

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> I did a full 4 yr course in BE EEE... diploma was 3 yr which I did after 10th
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Then no need we all submitted degree only.


----------



## jolt2018 (Mar 19, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Congratulations!!
> For which occupation ??


Thanks. ICT Business Analyst.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,

Me and hubby are in process of collating documents for ACS assessment. I have the following doubts.

1. He will be completing 11yrs of work experience by Sept 2018. So as per ACS guidelines 6yrs will be deducted for skill eligibility suitability criteria. So only remaining 5yrs will be considered for points. Hence should we wait until Sept 2018 to submit our ACS application or can we submit as soon as we are ready.

2. We are of the understanding - we need to upload either scanned copies of originals for any document or certified photocopies of the same - correct me If I am wrong.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

jolt2018 said:


> Received positive skills assessment today, after 52 days! RPL application, 6 years deducted.


Hi,

Me and hubby are in process of collating documents for ACS assessment. I have the following doubts.

1. He will be completing 11yrs of work experience by Sept 2018. So as per ACS guidelines 6yrs will be deducted for skill eligibility suitability criteria. So only remaining 5yrs will be considered for points. Hence should we wait until Sept 2018 to submit our ACS application or can we submit as soon as we are ready.

2. We are of the understanding - we need to upload either scanned copies of originals for any document or certified photocopies of the same - correct me If I am wrong.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sahilb4uonly (May 3, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and hubby are in process of collating documents for ACS assessment. I have the following doubts.
> 
> ...


1.Why will they deduct 6 years , any reasons ?
2.Scanned copy of originals with True Copy certified stamp


----------



## jolt2018 (Mar 19, 2018)

Responses inline:



Harini227 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me and hubby are in process of collating documents for ACS assessment. I have the following doubts.
> 
> ...


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

jolt2018 said:


> Responses inline:


Thanks for the quick response. 

Yes he is writing the RPL and he will be continuing with the same organization. So I guess we will submit the ACS application once we are done with the RPL. Will keep ou posted.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

sahilb4uonly said:


> 1.Why will they deduct 6 years , any reasons ?
> 2.Scanned copy of originals with True Copy certified stamp


Thanks for your response.

6yrs deduction because his Bachelor's degree is not from ICT background.


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Hi Everyone - 

I am applying for ICT Business Analyst (ANZSCO Code#261111) and currently having 8yrs 6 months experience and due to complete 9 years of exp by Dec 2018. My qualification is Bachelors of Technology in Electronics and Communications Engineering. I gather that ACS would discount some years of experience if they deem qualification doesn't fully match with skill codes i.e. Business Analyst in my case. Below are my questions....

1. Do we know if this deduction is true? If so, does any one know how many years i'm likely to loose.
2. Also am I better off waiting till Dec'18 to gain 9 years exp? 

I am about to apply/pay for ACS skill assessment, so any quick thoughts are welcome. 

Thanks.


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

dspdsp said:


> Hi Everyone -
> 
> I am applying for ICT Business Analyst (ANZSCO Code#261111) and currently having 8yrs 6 months experience and due to complete 9 years of exp by Dec 2018. My qualification is Bachelors of Technology in Electronics and Communications Engineering. I gather that ACS would discount some years of experience if they deem qualification doesn't fully match with skill codes i.e. Business Analyst in my case. Below are my questions....
> 
> ...


1. Usually they will deduct 4 years of experience - although it could be more or less as it is subjective to CO evaluation.
2. No - you can apply now and skillselect will automatically add points if you reach the next experience slab by Dec'18.


----------



## dspdsp (Jun 21, 2018)

Thank you Hazzz for swift response. Do we know how they arrive at this calculation? 

I'm trying to understand their process to gauge my points score for experience. Because in my case - it varies significantly. 
If full exp is considered I get 15 points. Best case. 
If 4 years deducted - I get 5 to start with but goes to 10 by Dec'18. Neutral case
If 6 years is deducted - I get 5 and stay with 5. Worst case.


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> Thanks for the quick response.
> 
> Yes he is writing the RPL and he will be continuing with the same organization. So I guess we will submit the ACS application once we are done with the RPL. Will keep ou posted.


I have one more query:

He has work exp in 3 organizations (including the current one). He has got Employment reference letter on the company letter head for the previous 2 organizations detailing roles and responsibilities. Will that suffice or do we need payslips/service letters/ bank statement to support. 
For the current organization his senior colleague will be signing the statutory declaration and we will support with payslips.


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

Myself ACS submitted 4th May . Positive Assessment on 22nd June major degree ICT computer science and 2 years experience deducted. Code 263111 on MLTSSL for 189 . Total 7 companies ( submitted SD for 1 company and HR letter for other 6) 

Spouse ACS submitted 4th May . Positive Assessment on 21st June major degree ICT computer science and 2 years experience deducted . Code 261313 on MLTSSL for 189 . 1 company( submitted HR letter) 

OBSERVATIONS:

Doesn't matter how many companies you have worked in or if you are giving HR letter or SD, ACS will take 7 weeks or more.

B.Tech or BE in Computer Science from Indian Univ is accepted as ICT major degree.

SCORE:
age 30
Education 15
English 20
Experience 10
Spouse skills 5 
TOTAL: 80


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

dmalhot1 said:


> Myself ACS submitted 4th May . Positive Assessment on 22nd June major degree ICT computer science and 2 years experience deducted. Code 263111 on MLTSSL for 189 . Total 7 companies ( submitted SD for 1 company and HR letter for other 6)
> 
> Spouse ACS submitted 4th May . Positive Assessment on 21st June major degree ICT computer science and 2 years experience deducted . Code 261313 on MLTSSL for 189 . 1 company( submitted HR letter)
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!
Was it ur first attempt in pte test in which u achieved 79+?


----------



## jolt2018 (Mar 19, 2018)

Harini227 said:


> I have one more query:
> 
> He has work exp in 3 organizations (including the current one). He has got Employment reference letter on the company letter head for the previous 2 organizations detailing roles and responsibilities. Will that suffice or do we need payslips/service letters/ bank statement to support.
> For the current organization his senior colleague will be signing the statutory declaration and we will support with payslips.


These are the docs you require to submit (post true copy notarization):

Passport (Bio-Page)
Educational Qualification Records (Marksheets, Degree Certificate)
Employment Records (Relieving letter / Service Certificate) - for each episode
Payslips (First and Last for current employment) 
ICT related Certifications (if any)
HR Employment Reference Letter (R&R) (or) Statutory Declaration (SD) Letter from Colleague -> for each episode


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> Congratulations!!
> Was it ur first attempt in pte test in which u achieved 79+?


3rd Attempt. Its actually very weird. The more I studied for PTE, lesser the marks I got ! Got it in 3rd attempt. All the credit goes to my wife and a youtube channel named E2Language.

Wife made me leave my ego aside and told me to follow standard scripts to answers some of the tricky PTE questions.

I was over confident in my second attempt. Believe me, that overconfidence made my result worse. I missed a lot of questions, over pronounced works with fake accent and what not. Tried using heavy vocab and it hit me badly in spellings. 

In my 3rd attempt, I followed the E2language strategy for Essay and Speaking. Aced it. The best part was that I didn't spend even a penny for prep. 


1st Attempt L-78/R-76/S-75/W-73
2nd Attempt L-66/R-78/S-63/W-75
3rd Attempt L-82/R-85/S-80/W-85










My 2 cents for PTE

Follow a script 
Keep it simple
Have a good nights sleep b4 exam as your concentration levels should be 200%


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

dspdsp said:


> Thank you Hazzz for swift response. Do we know how they arrive at this calculation?
> 
> I'm trying to understand their process to gauge my points score for experience. Because in my case - it varies significantly.
> If full exp is considered I get 15 points. Best case.
> ...


There is no formula or logic to how they arrive at the assessment. Usually 4 years are deducted from the overall experience - sometimes it is 2 if you did bachelors in computer science. Just read a post today on the forum that someone got 6 years of deduction but these are rare cases and 4 is the average for engineering grads (EEE/ECE) from India.

Don't over think as there is very little you can do to influence your score. Just present your case and let it flow through. Good luck!


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

dmalhot1 said:


> Myself ACS submitted 4th May . Positive Assessment on 22nd June major degree ICT computer science and 2 years experience deducted. Code 263111 on MLTSSL for 189 . Total 7 companies ( submitted SD for 1 company and HR letter for other 6)
> 
> Spouse ACS submitted 4th May . Positive Assessment on 21st June major degree ICT computer science and 2 years experience deducted . Code 261313 on MLTSSL for 189 . 1 company( submitted HR letter)
> 
> ...



Congrats! This is great news - looks like early May candidates are getting their results already.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

dmalhot1 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!!
> ...


Thanks a lot for such valuable information.
As u r from Delhi, so u could be the better judge for the test centre...
I am going to book the test but confused with which centre to choose...
Noida centre
Kailash colony centre
Yusuf sarai centre..
Could u please suggest me ?

Thanks
AP


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

Hello Members, 
Sorry I might be asking a very weird query, but pardon me for this.

Do any one know a Notary in Navi-Mumbai, who can notarize all bunch of documents and probably have good history of notarizing visa related documents.

PM me or respond me here. Many-many thanks in advance.

regards


----------



## baracuda1121 (May 11, 2018)

Hi,

Can someone tell me the option to select "to date" in ACS work experience entry ?

I am currently employed with 2 years and counting.


----------



## dmalhot1 (Jan 27, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> Thanks a lot for such valuable information.
> As u r from Delhi, so u could be the better judge for the test centre...
> I am going to book the test but confused with which centre to choose...
> Noida centre
> ...


I gave at Kailash Colony as it was nearest. Wanted to reduce travel time so that I dont wear out. IMO, choose whichever is nearest. 

Usually Pearson Centers are over crowded. Try to give exam mid-week that too at 12:30 PM slot. Speaking section will get screwed as there will be a lot of noise from other candidates. 12:30 mid-week has least no of candidates ( least means 5-7 )

Try to prepare with Television On. Do PTE mock with a news channel switched on so that you get habitual to background noise !


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

dmalhot1 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a lot for such valuable information.
> ...


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> I did a full 4 yr course in BE EEE... diploma was 3 yr which I did after 10th
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


Did you do a RPL ?
As I see your occupation is BA and degree EEE


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

I believe I don't have to do RPL. It has fair bit of computer subjects..


Abhilash83 said:


> Did you do a RPL ?
> As I see your occupation is BA and degree EEE


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhilash83 (Apr 7, 2018)

baracuda1121 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can someone tell me the option to select "to date" in ACS work experience entry ?
> 
> I am currently employed with 2 years and counting.


Select the end date of the current month you are applying in. 
So, if its June 2018, select 30-Jun-18
ACS automatically understands that its your current job.


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

acs results will take around 45 days... few receive within 15 days.

meanwhile I would suggest to prepare of PTE and get more score..

ANZSCO Code: 261312 Developer programmer
PTE: Sept 2017: L 88 - R 84 - W 90 - S 88 (20 pts)
Total points: subclass 190 = 70 points
EOI Updated: 20th Sept 2017.
NSW invite: 13 Oct 2017
Visa applied: 31st October 2017
All documents uploaded including medicals and PCC: 25th November 2017
Visa processing commence mail from DIBP: 13 December 2017.
Visa Grant: 10 April 2018.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi,

I received an email from acs case officer for RnR for one of the earliest company which I cannot do it because it's closed and I don't know anyone. I replied asking ACS to proceed with whatever docs I submitted, but the status is still awaiting docs..how long they will take to put my application back on track from on hold?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi,
> 
> I received an email from acs case officer for RnR for one of the earliest company which I cannot do it because it's closed and I don't know anyone. I replied asking ACS to proceed with whatever docs I submitted, but the status is still awaiting docs..how long they will take to put my application back on track from on hold?
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


After receiving response from applicant, ACS takes 3-4 days to move the application status to "With Assessor" or any other status.


----------



## Karthik. (Jun 13, 2018)

Thanks for the info


ankur14 said:


> After receiving response from applicant, ACS takes 3-4 days to move the application status to "With Assessor" or any other status.


Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## shetty1696 (Jun 26, 2018)

Hi All,

Applied on May 5th, Successful ACS received today ( June 26th).
Points Claimed 75, Code: 261313

All the best to the ones waiting.

Warm Regards,
Vijet


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

shetty1696 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Applied on May 5th, Successful ACS received today ( June 26th).
> Points Claimed 75, Code: 261313
> ...


Congratulations!!

Was it 10-12 weeks time mentioned in your ACS Account ??


----------



## shetty1696 (Jun 26, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Congratulations!!
> 
> Was it 10-12 weeks time mentioned in your ACS Account ??


Thank You..

Yes in the dashboard till it was approved, it mentioned 10-12 weeks.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

shetty1696 said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations!!
> ...


OK...So I can also expect the result soon...
Thanks a lot


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

I have received a positive assessment from ACS on 18th June and have submitted EOI on 21st June. My job code is 263212 and I have 80 points(75+5) under subclass 190. I was going through other threads on this forum and it seems the chances for getting an invite for the aforementioned job code are minimal. Are there any chances for me in Stream 2? If not, what is the next best option state-wise?

Thanks


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

keyurdesai20 said:


> I have received a positive assessment from ACS on 18th June and have submitted EOI on 21st June. My job code is 263212 and I have 80 points(75+5) under subclass 190. I was going through other threads on this forum and it seems the chances for getting an invite for the aforementioned job code are minimal. Are there any chances for me in Stream 2? If not, what is the next best option state-wise?
> 
> Thanks


When did you submit ACS assessment?

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Deal all, applied to ACS on 9th June. Received out come this morning.
Below are the out come details.
Could you please confirm how many points I can get from this.

May 2018.
Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the 
ANZSCO Code. 
Your qualification has been assessed as follows: 
Your Master of Computer Applications from Osmania University completed December 2011 has 
been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.
The following employment after December 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately 
skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 07/08 - 01/12 – 3 year(s) 6 month(s)
Position: GIS Engineer
Employer: ***** Ltd
Country: India
Dates: 01/12 - 08/15 – 3 year(s) 7 month(s)
Position: GIS Engineer
Employer: ***** Ltd
Country: Australia
Dates: 08/15 - 04/18 – 2 year(s) 9 month(s)
Position: GIS Engineer
Employer: ***** Ltd
Country: India


I have started working in july2008 after my BSc completed

Completed MCA in June 2011.

My last working day will be 24 July 2018. Will that affter any of my points.

Your suggestions on this matter are highly appreciated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abrao115 said:


> Deal all, applied to ACS on 9th June. Received out come this morning.
> Below are the out come details.
> Could you please confirm how many points I can get from this.
> 
> ...


You need to work for complete 3 years in india after August 2015 to get 5 points 
Calculate on DDMMYYYY basis and not month basis

If you don’t complete 3 years then you will not be able to claim 5 points for overseas experience 
You will only have 10 points for Australian experience 

Cheers


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

ankur_fbd said:


> When did you submit ACS assessment?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


26th April 2018. It took 7 weeks.


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Thank you very much for your suggestion.

Can I add excess 7 months Australia (from3.7) experience to india experience or not?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abrao115 said:


> Thank you very much for your suggestion.
> 
> Can I add excess 7 months Australia (from3.7) experience to india experience or not?


Nope

They are not interchangeable 

Any country experience other then Australia can be clubbed together, as they are all overseas 

Cheers


----------



## abrao115 (Apr 29, 2014)

Hi bro,

Sorry for disturbing you many times, I have more doubt, could you guide me.

Can I include one month from
My first India experience i.e. December 2011-Jan 2012 (from July 2008 to Jan 2012) as 
ACS considering my work experience from December 2011.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abrao115 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> Sorry for disturbing you many times, I have more doubt, could you guide me.
> 
> ...


It is not FROM Dec 2011 but AFTER Dec 2011
You have to be more careful,when reading such important documents 
So you can claim points for experience only from 1st Jan 2012
Moreover, in the EOI you have to use the exact date 
You cannot round off month basis


So


----------



## sujesh25 (May 19, 2018)

I applied for ACS skill assessment on 25June, so looking at all the results most probably i can expect my result by 3r or 4th week of July.


----------



## sujesh25 (May 19, 2018)

Correction, can i expect it by 3rd or 4th week of August.

Regards
Sujesh


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Karthik. said:


> Hi, why did you submit your diploma, did u want to highlight some ICT content? I just submitted this week and did not highlight the Diploma at all as it was irrelevant. I submitted only my BE degree.
> 
> Just want to understand from others if it is mandatory to submit and I thought it is on par with 12th grade
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


I did diploma and took admission in B.E. 2nd year. Thus duration of my degree is 3 years. That's why I need to show diploma.
uploaded the updated documents yesterday. Assigned to Assessor today. Waiting now..


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

i have submitted ACS on May 11 for 261313 stream ....waiting for the result..


----------



## kokilas512 (Apr 19, 2018)

Got positive assessment for my spouse today..submitted ACS on 09/05/2018...


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

kokilas512 said:


> Got positive assessment for my spouse today..submitted ACS on 09/05/2018...


Congrats! I submitted on 11/5 .. Hope I get it before the next round :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hello Friends,

Received my positive assessment today...
Submitted on 14 the May


----------



## Partha_Aus (May 18, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Received my positive assessment today...
> Submitted on 14 the May


congrats buddy


----------



## move2sydney2018 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi Friends,
Received my positive assessment today. Submitted on 28th April.
Though I have a query, In the ACS letter for employment it is written that:

The following exp. after March 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately level and relevant to 261313.

Date: 03/10- 10/12
Position: XXXXXX
Employer: ABC

While submitting the EOI do I need to put my exp. starting from Mar 2012 or March 2010?


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

move2sydney2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Received my positive assessment today. Submitted on 28th April.
> Though I have a query, In the ACS letter for employment it is written that:
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!
For which occupation??


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

move2sydney2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Received my positive assessment today. Submitted on 28th April.
> Though I have a query, In the ACS letter for employment it is written that:
> 
> ...


You have to be careful when reading such important documents 

You have to split the experience in 2 parts if necessary 

Till March 2012, you will enter all the experience details but mark it an NON relevant
Then from April 2012 onwards you will mark all experiences as Relevant 

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

move2sydney2018 said:


> Hi Friends,
> Received my positive assessment today. Submitted on 28th April.
> Though I have a query, In the ACS letter for employment it is written that:
> 
> ...


From april 2012 onward

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## hemanth87 (Jun 20, 2018)

Received positive assessment today.
Submitted my ACS on 10th May


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hemanth87 said:


> Received positive assessment today.
> Submitted my ACS on 10th May


congrats.... i have submiited on may11. waiting for the result..

Cheers


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

Hi Guys, I have a question about reassessment after expiration of 1st assessment.
So, they deducted my 4 years exp as I am not from CS background. Now when I have to do reassessment, can I do some Computer science related courses online via open Univ in Australia and use those credits to add value to my profile ?
Will they consider it and not deduct my 4 years exp, or may be deduct only 1 or 2 years?

Please guide.
Appreciate your response.
TIA.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Received my positive assessment today...
> Submitted on 14 the May


Congrats mate, I applied on the same date (Onshore) :fingerscrossed:


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Hello Friends,
> ...


U will too get it soon...All the best


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

Received positive assessment for spouse - 261313. :clap2:


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> Received positive assessment for spouse - 261313.


Congrats buddy...
How many years deducted??


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Congrats buddy...
> How many years deducted??


4 years out.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hazzz said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats buddy...
> ...


Same here


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Same here


4 years means alot...I'm guessing your Degree and Job code does not match with each other directly?


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> 4 years means alot...I'm guessing your Degree and Job code does not match with each other directly?


They do. Major in computing and software engineer job.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hazzz said:


> They do. Major in computing and software engineer job.


Major in computing and software job, should get you a 2 years deduction only

Check your application and eligibility carefully
You may have a case to go for appeal

Cheers


----------



## Hazzz (Mar 10, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Major in computing and software job, should get you a 2 years deduction only
> 
> Check your application and eligibility carefully
> You may have a case to go for appeal
> ...


Won't make a difference as this is for my spouse - partner points only.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Hazzz said:


> Won't make a difference as this is for my spouse - partner points only.


Ok.ok

Did not notice that
But wrong assessment nevertheless prima facia

Cheers


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

cheesy_pizza said:


> AP SINGH said:
> 
> 
> > Same here
> ...


Masters in computer application and business analyst as job code


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

inspi said:


> Hi Guys, I have a question about reassessment after expiration of 1st assessment.
> So, they deducted my 4 years exp as I am not from CS background. Now when I have to do reassessment, can I do some Computer science related courses online via open Univ in Australia and use those credits to add value to my profile ?
> Will they consider it and not deduct my 4 years exp, or may be deduct only 1 or 2 years?
> 
> ...


I have the same question..... any answers from anyone??


----------



## inspi (May 20, 2018)

arnolds said:


> I have the same question..... any answers from anyone??


No answers yet.. waiting... pls share it you find it anywhere else on forum.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Dear NB, All

I received my ACS result today (applied on 15th May), strangely they have deducted 2 years 7 months from my ICT experience. My degree is assessed as ICT major and yet 2 years 7 months are deducted. I find it strange   because I know they deduct 2 years or 4 years. Why they deducted 2 years and 7 months is beyond comprehension for me. I am attaching the assessment snapshot. 

Now, my question is since the assessment was done till May,2018 but I am currently in the same job, does it mean that my experience will still lie in 8years+ range to get max points.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

ankur_fbd said:


> Dear NB, All
> 
> I received my ACS result today (applied on 15th May), strangely they have deducted 2 years 7 months from my ICT experience. My degree is assessed as ICT major and yet 2 years 7 months are deducted. I find it strange   because I know they deduct 2 years or 4 years. Why they deducted 2 years and 7 months is beyond comprehension for me. I am attaching the assessment snapshot.
> 
> Now, my question is since the assessment was done till May,2018 but I am currently in the same job, does it mean that my experience will still lie in 8years+ range to get max points.


well, maybe those 7 months that are deducted are fractions of a month deduction..for example if you work in company X.. 1 year and 23 days...they will consider 1 year only. you got my point?....but even after this... ur exp. is more than 8 years still .. since it is mentioned after may 2010---to after may 2018..you get max points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mike129 said:


> well, maybe those 7 months that are deducted are fractions of a month deduction..for example if you work in company X.. 1 year and 23 days...they will consider 1 year only. you got my point?....but even after this... ur exp. is more than 8 years still .. since it is mentioned after may 2010---to after may 2018..you get max points.


 Nope

He had 10 years 7 months total experience 

Hence the 7 months also also lopped

Cheers


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Anyways, EOI app calculated my score as highest for employment so no worries.. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> He had 10 years 7 months total experience
> 
> ...


So what is your explanation for it ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mike129 said:


> So what is your explanation for it ?


Read the ACS guidelines for application 

Cheers


----------



## Mureedabbas (Mar 22, 2018)

Acs assessment submitted on 14 may 2018.still waiting for result? Any idea when to get result?


----------



## ankur_fbd (Apr 5, 2018)

Mureedabbas said:


> Acs assessment submitted on 14 may 2018.still waiting for result? Any idea when to get result?


I submitted on 15th May, received yesterday. You should expect within this week. 

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

A 17th May outcome reported on immitracker.


----------



## RBS20 (Jun 4, 2018)

*+ve assessment*

 finally got my ICT assessment in 7 week time. Submitted on 14th may.
they give full justification to my application , out of 7 less 2 year and 5 year treat as ICT major..
============


​


ankur_fbd said:


> I submitted on 15th May, received yesterday. You should expect within this week.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## Mureedabbas (Mar 22, 2018)

arnolds said:


> i have submitted acs on may 11 for 261313 stream ....waiting for the result..


hello i also submitted on 14th may bt waiting for result? Was ur rpl or major ict?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

newbienz said:


> If you still can’t understand it, then trust the judgement of other members
> 
> Cheers


No ...I did understand it !, I am not talking about the 2 years deduction ...I am talking about the 7 months deduction! which clearly isn't mentioned anywhere what is the reason for it !..Don't try to be smart here! and what judgement are you talking about? ..you didn't even give your opinion in this! ..you are just arguing with my opinion.


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Received +ve result today...

2 years deducted ICT Major 

Applied on 14th May 18
Total № of day to complete - 51


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Received +ve result today...
> 
> 2 years deducted ICT Major
> 
> ...


Congrats my friend, what was your Bachelor degree?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

mike129 said:


> Congrats my friend, what was your Bachelor degree?


It's a 3-year bachelor degree with ICT Major, hope you will get the good news soon


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

Hi,
In my ACS result, current employment mentioned as "12/17 - 05/18 – 0 year(s) 5 month(s)"
It does not mention anything about the current date. 

is that how they mentioned the dates? 

And I will be eligible to claim 5 points after Dec 18, in that case, do I need to go for another assessment?

Thanks


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Hi,
> In my ACS result, current employment mentioned as "12/17 - 05/18 – 0 year(s) 5 month(s)"
> It does not mention anything about the current date.
> 
> ...


Normally they mention "The following employment after (Date) is considered to equate work (ANZCO position)" .....this is ur rewarded points.....why you want to go for another assessment ?


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

I applied for ACS assessment on 28th May. Waiting for +ve reply. 

Do you get the assessment result via email or by post?


----------



## cheesy_pizza (Feb 16, 2018)

mike129 said:


> cheesy_pizza said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...



Thanks... Shouldn't my current position's end date be a blank or 'to date'?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

babajee said:


> I applied for ACS assessment on 28th May. Waiting for +ve reply.
> 
> Do you get the assessment result via email or by post?


I applied 25th May, please post here once you get the +ve reply so other people can track their progress..Also note the result is through email.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Thanks... Shouldn't my current position's end date be a blank or 'to date'?


It is till date you applied on which is 05/18. hope this clarifies for you.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

cheesy_pizza said:


> Thanks... Shouldn't my current position's end date be a blank or 'to date'?


It is to date 05/18 you applied on, and not the result date you received on.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Friends ,

Few queries for folks who have experienced this. thanks.

1. my Spouse's ACS status shows "Finalized" , how long does it take for email to pop in. It has been 3 hours waiting as of now.
2. I have hired an agent , he has filled my spouse's email ID in personal details section of ACS and hence , we received an email once the agent submitted our ACS(that's why can see the status) , Question is would Applicant receive ACS result or only Agent or both ?

Thanks and Regards,


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Few queries for folks who have experienced this. thanks.
> 
> ...


Did you check your spouse email junk/spam folders? maybe it is already there? cause it is normally one email for correspondence either your spouse email or the agents'.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

mike129 said:


> Did you check your spouse email junk/spam folders? maybe it is already there? cause it is normally one email for correspondence either your spouse email or the agents'.


yeah scanning with wildcards @acs.org or 'acs' since 3 hours...:confused2:


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

sc.mnit said:


> yeah scanning with wildcards @acs.org or 'acs' since 3 hours...:confused2:


maybe then the agent changed the email and put his..better check with him.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

mike129 said:


> maybe then the agent changed the email and put his..better check with him.


@Mike it shows my email ID on the portal so it isn't the case..

can anyone who has experience this answer my Q1 and Q2


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Friends , The Agent received it , it's +ve. 2 years out of last 10 years of employment has been deducted with degree assessed as eqv. to AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing.

Timeline : 19 may 2018 submitted , Outcome 6th July 2018 , She has a Computer Science Engineering degree.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

sc.mnit said:


> Friends , The Agent received it , it's +ve. 2 years out of last 10 years of employment has been deducted with degree assessed as eqv. to AQF bachelor degree with a major in computing.
> 
> Timeline : 19 may 2018 submitted , Outcome 6th July 2018 , She has a Computer Science Engineering degree.


congrats buddy!


----------



## tskaarthick (Jan 17, 2014)

Submitted my ACS assessment on May 22 and got a positive assessment on July 06.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Friends ,
> 
> Few queries for folks who have experienced this. thanks.
> 
> ...


Check with your agent as my ACS assessment result came into my agent's email


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

tskaarthick said:


> Submitted my ACS assessment on May 22 and got a positive assessment on July 06.


congrats.


----------



## shankar177 (Jul 7, 2018)

tskaarthick said:


> Submitted my ACS assessment on May 22 and got a positive assessment on July 06.




Nice !!
I submitted on 14th may and yet to get the result. Anyone else who submitted before 15th and still waiting ?


----------



## mack2028 (May 14, 2018)

shankar177 said:


> Nice !!
> I submitted on 14th may and yet to get the result. Anyone else who submitted before 15th and still waiting ?


Submitted my ACS assessment on 18 May 2018, still waiting for an outcome.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

shankar177 said:


> Nice !!
> I submitted on 14th may and yet to get the result. Anyone else who submitted before 15th and still waiting ?


is it your first time to make an assessment with ACS?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

mack2028 said:


> Submitted my ACS assessment on 18 May 2018, still waiting for an outcome.


what is your occupation on sol?


----------



## mack2028 (May 14, 2018)

mike129 said:


> what is your occupation on sol?


Submitted under 262112 - ICT Security Specialist, and this is my first evaluation under Australian study requirement stream.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys I got my assessment today 4 years deducted, applied on 25th of May.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

mike129 said:


> guys I got my assessment today 4 years deducted, applied on 25th of May.


Is your degree major in ICT?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

babajee said:


> Is your degree major in ICT?


yup


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

Hi guys, I have received my positive assessment today (applied on 28th May).

But I did not understand the reason why the effective date has been modified as Jun 2010, when my employment start date was from Jul 2006 (i.e. 4 yrs deducted?). Is this the norm?

"Your qualifications have been assessed as follows:

Your Bachelor of Technology from XXXX completed June 
2004 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

Your Master of Technology from XXXX completed June
2006 has been assessed as comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.

The following employment after June 2010 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code."

Now, can I claim my employments points in 8-10 yrs bracket (as this is 1 month short if I deduct 4 yrs from my overall experience of 12 yrs). Appreciate your inputs on this.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

ronniesg said:


> Hi guys, I have received my positive assessment today (applied on 28th May).
> 
> But I did not understand the reason why the effective date has been modified as Jun 2010, when my employment start date was from Jul 2006 (i.e. 4 yrs deducted?). Is this the norm?
> 
> ...


Hi Ronnie , Not sure if I understand your concern completely , however your ACS results lists "The following employment after June 2010..." which means 1st July 2010 onwards you can claim your work experience which is in line with your Job start month Jul ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Hi guys, I have received my positive assessment today (applied on 28th May).
> 
> But I did not understand the reason why the effective date has been modified as Jun 2010, when my employment start date was from Jul 2006 (i.e. 4 yrs deducted?). Is this the norm?
> 
> ...


There is no leeway in the date from which you can claim points for experience 

In your case it is 1st July 2010

Enter all experience prior to this date also and mark as non relevant 
Then start a new entry from 01.07.2010 and mark all experiences and mark them all as relevant 

Do not round off dates and use exact DDMMYYYY for all employment start and end dates

The system will calculate the points for you 

Cheers


----------



## ankur14 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Waiting for ACS result!!*

Main Applicant:
5th June 2018: Submitted ACS for assessment. 
Today: No updates yet, the current status is still showing with Assessor.

Spouse:
12th June 2018: Submitted ACS for assessment. 
Today: No updates yet, the current status is still showing with Assessor.


ACS takes 45-50 days to provide ACS result. Does this include (weekends & public holiday's) or only weekdays?

Regards
Ankur


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Main Applicant:
> 5th June 2018: Submitted ACS for assessment.
> Today: No updates yet, the current status is still showing with Assessor.
> 
> ...


received my wife's ACS outcome in 48 days incl weekends.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Main Applicant:
> 5th June 2018: Submitted ACS for assessment.
> Today: No updates yet, the current status is still showing with Assessor.
> 
> ...


I applied on 29th May. Still waiting. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

babajee said:


> I applied on 29th May. Still waiting.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


hold on babajee , we are on the same boat , I have filed on 2-June , assume 7 weeks timeline 49 days all incl. if all goes well...so you can expect the outcome max by next Monday 16th Jul.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> hold on babajee , we are on the same boat , I have filed on 2-June , assume 7 weeks timeline 49 days all incl. if all goes well...so you can expect the outcome max by next Monday 16th Jul.


ronniesg applied on 28th May and received the report today. So I can get it any day from tomorrow onwards. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

newbienz said:


> There is no leeway in the date from which you can claim points for experience
> 
> In your case it is 1st July 2010
> 
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I wasn't aware of the reasons why ACS marks work experience immediately after your graduation/post-graduation as irrelevant (in my case it is from 6th Jul 2006 until end-Jun 2010 - a period of 4 years), hence my question. From the other posts on the forum, I now understand that this is probably the norm.

Just a brief summary of my work experience after my Masters degree (in computer science), in case if it wasn't clear from my earlier post:

1) Jul 2006 to Jan 2010 - Tata Consultancy Services
2) Jan 2010 to Jan 2011 - IBM
3) Jan 2011 to Jun 2016 - BP
4) Jun 2016 to Till date - Credit Suisse

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ronniesg said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I wasn't aware of the reasons why ACS marks work experience immediately after your graduation/post-graduation as irrelevant (in my case it is from 6th Jul 2006 until end-Jun 2010 - a period of 4 years), hence my question. From the other posts on the forum, I now understand that this is probably the norm.
> 
> Just a brief summary of my work experience after my Masters degree (in computer science), in case if it wasn't clear from my earlier post:
> 
> ...


I am sure there will b gaps between the last date of work and the start date of the work in the next organisation 
So enter each job start and end date very carefully 
If there is a gap of a few days between jobs, so be it
Do,not try to be creative and show them as non stop Block 

Cheers


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I am sure there will b gaps between the last date of work and the start date of the work in the next organisation
> So enter each job start and end date very carefully
> If there is a gap of a few days between jobs, so be it
> Do,not try to be creative and show them as non stop Block
> ...


Hi Newbienz , Out of curiosity , I often notice that you reply queries here 24*7 , are you working for EF ? I see that you are based out of Melbourne ain't sure in working hours how do you get so much time to do EF or if you really get , pls. share the company name


----------



## ronniesg (May 29, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I am sure there will b gaps between the last date of work and the start date of the work in the next organisation
> So enter each job start and end date very carefully
> If there is a gap of a few days between jobs, so be it
> Do,not try to be creative and show them as non stop Block
> ...


Yes, indeed. I don't intend to alter the dates. There is a gap few days between my various employments.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi all, my current job(working for last 3 years) is not directly related to my degree. Can I make it indirectly relate to my degree and get +ve assessent done from authority??? any harm...?
TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnolds said:


> hi all, my current job(working for last 3 years) is not directly related to my degree. Can I make it indirectly relate to my degree and get +ve assessent done from authority??? any harm...?
> TIA.


If it is ACS, then they will deduct more years from your experience for AQF 

Cheers


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi all,
I am currently working in the company for last 3 years. How should i write dates in Statutory Declaration (as i am unable to get reference letter on company letterpad) 

1-7-2015 to 'till date' or
1-7-15 to 12-7-18 ?

TIA.


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi Guys , Any news about the ACS outcomes for May 2018 , has anyone lodging ACS on 29-31st May 2018 got their outcomes? Tks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnolds said:


> Hi all,
> I am currently working in the company for last 3 years. How should i write dates in Statutory Declaration (as i am unable to get reference letter on company letterpad)
> 
> 1-7-2015 to 'till date' or
> ...


1-7-2015 to TILL date if you will continue to work in the same company for some time at least 

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Guys , Any news about the ACS outcomes for May 2018 , has anyone lodging ACS on 29-31st May 2018 got their outcomes? Tks


Applied on 29th May. Still waiting...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sc.mnit said:


> Hi Newbienz , Out of curiosity , I often notice that you reply queries here 24*7 , are you working for EF ? I see that you are based out of Melbourne ain't sure in working hours how do you get so much time to do EF or if you really get , pls. share the company name


Where there is a will there is a way

It all depends on how you do the work and more importantly how much work load you have
I am in a management role so I have some free time on hand which I use on the forum 

Cheers


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

newbienz said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Newbienz , Out of curiosity , I often notice that you reply queries here 24*7 , are you working for EF ? I see that you are based out of Melbourne ain't sure in working hours how do you get so much time to do EF or if you really get , pls. share the company name https://www.ex
> ...



Good for you and folks here NB , you are doing a great job here by guiding people!! 👌


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

babajee said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys , Any news about the ACS outcomes for May 2018 , has anyone lodging ACS on 29-31st May 2018 got their outcomes? Tks
> ...


Lets see babajee - hopefully you must have got it by now or will get it by monday mrng!!


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Any update on ACS outcomes from folks submitted on 29th -31st May ? Immitracker isn't updated , hence can't gauge...

@Babajee , received your outcome or not yet ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

The amount of time the members spend in trying to check who got the assessment or who got the grant , if they would spend a fraction of the time in checking and rechecking the documents to be uploaded they would be much better off

Invariably applicants make mistakes unless they go over each document several times

Each application has its own unique circumstances and it’s not necessary that the results will be given by ACS in the order they have applied
If someone is a RPL case or has many episodes, his application will take more time in processing as compared to aan applicant with just a few straightforward episodes 

Cheers


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Very unhealthy to classify members in general - looking for data on internet for assessments etc...and not focusing on documentation.

people have forgotten that there is a way too much difference b/w their days and now a days interms of timelines , points required , even ppl with 60 points used to get a PR 14-15 months ago .....ppl used to get ACS outcomes in 2 weeks until mid of 2017. These days it is more than 7 weeks , so those who go through the pain of such wait can understand the patience needed / check with fellow members about where they have reached upto....or any news..

We all understand the wait needed these days but there is a thing called human instinct which can't be removed from the equation - we are curious beings and checking these doesn't mean that people won't look at the documents they have submitted or would submit in future...


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The amount of time the members spend in trying to check who got the assessment or who got the grant , if they would spend a fraction of the time in checking and rechecking the documents to be uploaded they would be much better off
> 
> Invariably applicants make mistakes unless they go over each document several times
> 
> ...


Where can we see the list of documents required to upload in EOI for VIC?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> Where can we see the list of documents required to upload in EOI for VIC?


You mean apply to live in Vic website after getting preinvite ?

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You mean apply to live in Vic website after getting preinvite ?
> 
> Cheers


Nope. Just for EOI for VIC. I assume I just need to upload my PTE and ACS document.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> Nope. Just for EOI for VIC. I assume I just need to upload my PTE and ACS document.


No documents are uploaded when you lodge an EOI

It’s all data based

Just make sure that you enter all the dates correctly 
Many members realise later that they had entered wrong dates and then scramble to explain the discrepancy to the CO

Cheers


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Any update folks for late May 29th to 31st or early June who have received their ACS outcomes...

I have filed on 2nd June , 47th day of wait and still waiting   any one in a similar situation ??

Checked immitracker as well , last update is of 27th May for ACS


----------



## ashwinc2003 (Jul 17, 2018)

Not yet. I filed my application on 31st May. Still waiting


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Got my +ve outcome today. It came out on the 47th day..happy!


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Got my +ve outcome today. It came out on the 47th day..happy!


How many years deducted? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

@Babajee Did u got the acs .. i have also filed on 29 may ...still waiting ..anyone here applied on 29 may and got the results.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Indieaus said:


> @Babajee Did u got the acs .. i have also filed on 29 may ...still waiting ..anyone here applied on 29 may and got the results.


Nope. Still waiting...

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Got my +ve outcome today. It came out on the 47th day..happy!


Hey.. Is it 47th Working day or it is 47 calendar days? Is it RPL route or normal?

Thanks


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Nath123Perth said:


> Hey.. Is it 47th Working day or it is 47 calendar days? Is it RPL route or normal?
> 
> Thanks


Got ACS today. My two main job roles in UK were not considered because insufficient details provided. Pathetic. I sent similar documents as other jobs. Anyways I think there is a mistake in document.

The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 


level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 

Dates: 01/07 - 03/10 – 3 year(s) 2 month(s)

Position: Software Engineer

Employer: XXX

Country: XXX

The above mentioned job is before December 2012 but is considered as suitable. Do you think it's a mistake? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> Got ACS today. My two main job roles in UK were not considered because insufficient details provided. Pathetic. I sent similar documents as other jobs. Anyways I think there is a mistake in document.
> 
> The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled
> 
> ...


What was your education and date of completion?

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> What was your education and date of completion?
> 
> Cheers


BCS (Main ICT) ended in April 2002

Master (Main ICT) ended in December 2006

Both degrees accepted. 


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> BCS (Main ICT) ended in April 2002
> 
> Master (Main ICT) ended in December 2006
> 
> ...


Some other member similar experience was not accepted because in 1 case the notary did not certify the documents as true copy
He simply signed and the applicant also failed to notice it

Re you sure you have also not made the same error in the 1st 2 experiences?

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Some other member similar experience was not accepted because in 1 case the notary did not certify the documents as true copy
> He simply signed and the applicant also failed to notice it
> 
> Re you sure you have also not made the same error in the 1st 2 experiences?
> ...


I did that mistake in the experiences that are not accepted with reason "insufficient details provided.

This one is accepted but after December 2012. This job was ended before December 2012. Strange.

Can I send more documents for the ones that are not accepted because of insufficient details?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Some other member similar experience was not accepted because in 1 case the notary did not certify the documents as true copy
> He simply signed and the applicant also failed to notice it
> 
> Re you sure you have also not made the same error in the 1st 2 experiences?
> ...


Thank you for your ICT skills assessment which was received by the Australian Computer Society on 29 May 

2018.

Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 261313 (Software Engineer) of the 

ANZSCO Code. 

Your qualifications have been assessed as follows: 

Your Bachelor of Computer Science Honours from XXX completed April 2002 has 

been assessed as comparable to an AQF Bachelor Degree with a Major in computing.

Your Master of Science from XXX completed December 2006 has been assessed as 

comparable to an AQF Master Degree with a Major in computing.


The following employment after December 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled 

level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 


Dates: 01/07 - 03/10 – 3 year(s) 2 month(s)

Position: Software Engineer

Employer: XXX

Country: XXX


Dates: 10/12 - 07/14 – 1 year(s) 10 month(s)

Position: Senior Product Developer

Employer: XXX

Country: United Kingdom (UK)


Dates: 08/14 - 03/15 – 0 year(s) 8 month(s)
Position: Java Developer

Employer: XXX

Country: United Kingdom (UK)


Dates: 05/15 - 08/16 – 1 year(s) 3 month(s)
Position: Digital Java Developer

Employer: XXX

Country: United Kingdom (UK)

Dates: 08/16 - 09/17 – 1 year(s) 1 month(s)

Position: Lead Java Developer

Employer: XXX

Country: United Kingdom (UK)


The following employment has been assessed as not suitable.


Dates: 07/02 - 08/03 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)

Position: Software Developer and Support Engineer - Not Closely Related to the 

Nominated ANZSCO

Employer: XXX

Country: XXX


Dates: 03/10 - 09/12 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)

Position: Java Developer - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail

Employer: XXX

Country: United Kingdom (UK)


Dates: 09/17 - 05/18 – 0 year(s) 0 month(s)

Position: Java Developer - Not Assessable Due to Insufficient Detail

Employer: XXX

Country: United Kingdom (UK)


Please note that the Department of Home Affairs reserves the right to undertake further investigation 

regarding your skilled employment experience.

While the ACS is authorised to assess ICT skills assessments, the final decision in awarding points remains with 

the Department of Home Affairs.

This assessment is based upon the documents provided. By issuing this letter or otherwise, the ACS makes no 

representation regarding:

• The authenticity of documentation provided or the veracity of content.

• The suitability of the applicant for migration or employment.

This assessment is valid for a period of 24 months from the date of this letter.

The ACS thanks you for your application and looks forward to assisting you with your future as an ICT 

Professional.

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> I did that mistake in the experiences that are not accepted with reason "insufficient details provided.
> 
> This one is accepted but after December 2012. This job was ended before December 2012. Strange.
> 
> ...


Write to ACS asap asking for clarification 
You can add more documents only if you go for review as far as I know
But let us first know the reasons for non acceptance

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Write to ACS asap asking for clarification
> You can add more documents only if you go for review as far as I know
> But let us first know the reasons for non acceptance
> 
> Cheers


I think one job was not accepted because company did not add the job details in reference letter. They mentioned that job description letter is the other document attached with this reference letter. They signed and stamped both.

Second job was not accepted because O failed to signed statutory declaration from my colleague in front of Solicitor. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> I think one job was not accepted because company did not add the job details in reference letter. They mentioned that job description letter is the other document attached with this reference letter. They signed and stamped both.
> 
> Second job was not accepted because O failed to signed statutory declaration from my colleague in front of Solicitor.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


ACS needs very few documents for skills assessment, but they have to be 100% as per their specifications 

You have knowingly or unknowingly broken rules in both cases and the fault is entirely your own own
Anyways, no use crying over spilt milk

Can you get the corrected documents ?
If so, you can file a review and attach the corrected documents

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

According to my ACS above, can I submit EOI for VIC nomination and sort out the ACS meanwhile?


newbienz said:


> ACS needs very few documents for skills assessment, but they have to be 100% as per their specifications
> 
> You have knowingly or unknowingly broken rules in both cases and the fault is entirely your own own
> Anyways, no use crying over spilt milk
> ...


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> According to my ACS above, can I submit EOI for VIC nomination and sort out the ACS meanwhile?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


You can submit the EOI but only claim the points for experience allowed by them I.e. from 1st Jan 2013

You cannot presume that they will allow the entire experience ultimately, so why not claim right away

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can submit the EOI but only claim the points for experience allowed by them I.e. from 1st Jan 2013
> 
> You cannot presume that they will allow the entire experience ultimately, so why not claim right away
> 
> Cheers


Got this reply from them:

Thank you for your email.
*
The assessor will always try to calculate the earliest skilled date for all applicants.
*
As your Bachelor and Master was assessed as being closely related to the nominated occupation, you were required to demonstrate*EITHER*2 years of experience in the last 10 years*OR*4 years of experience in any time period. The rule applied to an application will be the one that gives the applicant the earliest date of meeting ACS requirements.
*
As you submitted your application in 05/2018 if the rule of 2 years’ experience in the last 10 years was applied the skilled date would have been December 2012
*
(05/2018 – 10 years = May 2008 + the required 2 Years of closely related experience = December 2012- Acceptable experience from 05/2008 to 03/2010 and then from 10/2012 to 12/2012)
*
However when the 4 year in anytime period rule is applied the skilled date is 08/2013 (1 year and 3 months LATER)


Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

What's the minimum experience required for Software Engineer for VIC nomination? 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> What's the minimum experience required for Software Engineer for VIC nomination?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


3 years

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

This is what I am getting in EOI:

Date of Effect* 20/07/2018 18:09:03

Age 33 - 39 => 25 points

English Language Ability Proficient => 10 points
Level of educational qualification attained At least a Bachelor Degree =>15 points
State/Territory Nomination 5 => points
Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation - overseas within the last 10 years.
Equal to or greater than 3 Years and less than 5 Years => 5 points

TOTAL => 60 points

Don't we get full points in experience if minimum is more than 3 years?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> This is what I am getting in EOI:
> 
> Date of Effect* 20/07/2018 18:09:03
> 
> ...


Have you not worked continuously after jan 2013 ?

Give your complete experience from Day 1


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Have you not worked continuously after jan 2013 ?
> 
> Give your complete experience from Day 1


I finished my Bachelors in April 2002 and Masters in December 2006. Both are considered to be equal to Australian Bachelors and Masters.

Company A => 01 July 2002 to 20 August 2003 - not relevant 
Company B => 1 January 2007 to 01 March 2010 - Accepted but only after Dec 2012 so can’t be used
Company C => 29 March 2010 to 5 September 2012 - insufficient details so rejected
Company D => 01 Oct 2012 to 26 July 2014 - Accepted but only after Dec 2012
Company E => 11 August 2014 to 31 March 2015 - Accepted
Company F => 11 May 2015 12 August 2016 - Accepted
Company G => 15 August 2016 to 05 September 2017 - Accepted
Company H => 06 September 2017 to date - insufficient details so rejected


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> I finished my Bachelors in April 2002 and Masters in December 2006. Both are considered to be equal to Australian Bachelors and Masters.
> 
> Company A => 01 July 2002 to 20 August 2003 - not relevant
> Company B => 1 January 2007 to 01 March 2010 - Accepted but only after Dec 2012 so can’t be used
> ...


You have less then 5 years Relevant experience so you have correctly got 5 points

You have to get the ACS revised, if you want any chance of invite

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have less then 5 years Relevant experience so you have correctly got 5 points
> 
> You have to get the ACS revised, if you want any chance of invite
> 
> Cheers


Yeah! That's what I am going to do. 

If Company C (see last post) experience is accepted. How many years will I get in total? Can it go to minimum 8 years?

If I improve my English language to 20 points then total will be 75.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> Yeah! That's what I am going to do.
> 
> If Company C (see last post) experience is accepted. How many years will I get in total? Can it go to minimum 8 years?
> 
> If I improve my English language to 20 points then total will be 75.


If you want minimum 8 years then everything from 2007 has to be accepted
That comes to about 11 years and from that 2 years will be deducted and leave you with 9

Cheers


----------



## santhoshm (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello Everyone,
I am getting ready to submit my ACS application for skills evaluation and observed that in all the marks card and the degree certificate, my last name which is my father's name has been abbreviated, but subsequently all other documents have his name listed(like name is Manoj and in marks card, it is abbreviated as 'M' only). Will this create any problem? Any action i should take?

Thanks,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

santhoshm said:


> Hello Everyone,
> I am getting ready to submit my ACS application for skills evaluation and observed that in all the marks card and the degree certificate, my last name which is my father's name has been abbreviated, but subsequently all other documents have his name listed(like name is Manoj and in marks card, it is abbreviated as 'M' only). Will this create any problem? Any action i should take?
> 
> Thanks,


Give complete examples

Cheers


----------



## santhoshm (Mar 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Give complete examples
> 
> Cheers


Name in Marks Card and Degree Certificate -> "Santhosh M"
Name in employment passport other latest docs -> "Santhosh Manoj"

Thanks,
Santhosh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

santhoshm said:


> Name in Marks Card and Degree Certificate -> "Santhosh M"
> Name in employment passport other latest docs -> "Santhosh Manoj"
> 
> Thanks,
> Santhosh


Not a big issue

Get an affidavit made made and get is notarised that both names are of the same person 

You may have to upload the same to ACS also as the names in the marksheets and other documents are different

Recheck ACS requirements, or if in doubt, drop an email to ACS and reconfirm
Do not be cryptic when emailing ACS and explain the situation clearly so that there no misunderstanding 

Cheers


----------



## santhoshm (Mar 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Not a big issue
> 
> Get an affidavit made made and get is notarised that both names are of the same person
> 
> ...


Let me email them right away and find out. Also since i am currently in Australia, would i be able to make an affidavit out here? Any leads on this will be helpful. 

Thanks,
Santhosh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

santhoshm said:


> Let me email them right away and find out. Also since i am currently in Australia, would i be able to make an affidavit out here? Any leads on this will be helpful.
> 
> Thanks,
> Santhosh


This site looks interesting 
I have no experience about them, so please do your own due diligence 

https://www.rocketlawyer.com/document/affidavit-of-name-change.rl#/

Cheers


----------



## Harini227 (Jun 13, 2018)

Hi all,

My hubby has submitted for ACS RPL early this month under 261112 code. My query is regarding spouse points. Below is a background of my qualification and work exp. Please let me know is there if we could claim 5 points with my qualification/exp.

I did my B.Tech BioTechnology - passed out in 2009

I have 3 years of wok exp as L2 support executive - 2009 Aug - 2012 Jun.

I have break of 2yrs - did my full time PGDM (Post Graduate Diploma in management) from a B-school - Jun 2012 to Mar 2014

I joined as a BA in May 2014 and am continuing in the same role in the same organization.

In total I have 7 yrs of work experience. 

Is there a way to claim partner points with this kind of experience with a break.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My hubby has submitted for ACS RPL early this month under 261112 code. My query is regarding spouse points. Below is a background of my qualification and work exp. Please let me know is there if we could claim 5 points with my qualification/exp.
> 
> ...


Go through the Anzsco codes and see which suits your profile best and then take it forward from there

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Harini227 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My hubby has submitted for ACS RPL early this month under 261112 code. My query is regarding spouse points. Below is a background of my qualification and work exp. Please let me know is there if we could claim 5 points with my qualification/exp.
> 
> ...


break should not be an issue... an issue is that your both anzscos should be on the same list...


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You have less then 5 years Relevant experience so you have correctly got 5 points
> 
> You have to get the ACS revised, if you want any chance of invite
> 
> Cheers


Do I need to submit all documents again to review my application OR just the documents that are related to specific work experience?

Can they deduct the work experience that was previously allowed?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> Do I need to submit all documents again to review my application OR just the documents that are related to specific work experience?
> 
> Can they deduct the work experience that was previously allowed?


You can write to ACS giving your circumstances on what all you propose to resubmit

They will give you how and what to upload again

I see no reason why they would revisit any other experience that they have already assessed and accepted


Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

babajee said:


> I finished my Bachelors in April 2002 and Masters in December 2006. Both are considered to be equal to Australian Bachelors and Masters.
> 
> Company A => 01 July 2002 to 20 August 2003 - not relevant
> Company B => 1 January 2007 to 01 March 2010 - Accepted but only after Dec 2012 so can’t be used
> ...


why was the Company C last rejected? can't you get more info? You will have 3 more years...


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can write to ACS giving your circumstances on what all you propose to resubmit
> They will give you how and what to upload again
> I see no reason why they would revisit any other experience that they have already assessed and accepted
> Cheers


This is my experience:

_Company A => 01 July 2002 to 20 August 2003 - not relevant 
Company B => 1 January 2007 to 01 March 2010 - Accepted but only after Dec 2012 so can’t be used
Company C => 29 March 2010 to 5 September 2012 - insufficient details so rejected
Company D => 01 Oct 2012 to 26 July 2014 - Accepted but only after Dec 2012
Company E => 11 August 2014 to 31 March 2015 - Accepted
Company F => 11 May 2015 12 August 2016 - Accepted
Company G => 15 August 2016 to 05 September 2017 - Accepted
Company H => 06 September 2017 to date - insufficient details so rejected_

This is ACS reply :

_The assessor will always try to calculate the earliest skilled date for all applicants.

As your Bachelor and Master was assessed as being closely related to the nominated occupation, you were required to demonstrate EITHER 2 years of experience in the last 10 years OR 4 years of experience in any time period. The rule applied to an application will be the one that gives the applicant the earliest date of meeting ACS requirements.

As you submitted your application in 05/2018 if the rule of 2 years’ experience in the last 10 years was applied the skilled date would have been December 2012

(05/2018 – 10 years = May 2008 + the required 2 Years of closely related experience = December 2012- Acceptable experience from 05/2008 to 03/2010 and then from 10/2012 to 12/2012)

However when the 4 year in anytime period rule is applied the skilled date is 08/2013 (1 year and 3 months LATER)
_

Let's say my experience from Company B to H will be accepted. I'm sure it will as I missed couple if documents last time. If all accepted how many years of experience can I claim? I am thinking of claiming experience of company B _to_ H and submit EOI _now_. Then send extra documents to ACS for review.

I assume VIC nomination will take time and won't come back before ACS +ve result is back. At least I'll be in VOC nomination queue couple of weeks earlier.

Good or Bad idea?


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> why was the Company C last rejected? can't you get more info? You will have 3 more years...


My company gave me reference letter in one document and job description in other letter. They wrote in reference letter that job description can be read from other document attached.

Both documents were on letter head, signed and stamped. I think ACS rejected it.

I requested my company again to give me all in one document.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

babajee said:


> My company gave me reference letter in one document and job description in other letter. They wrote in reference letter that job description can be read from other document attached.
> 
> Both documents were on letter head, signed and stamped. I think ACS rejected it.
> 
> I requested my company again to give me all in one document.


yes, you should just explain your employer, and re-assess, that's the only way


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Nath123Perth said:


> sc.mnit said:
> 
> 
> > Got my +ve outcome today. It came out on the 47th day..happy!
> ...


Calender day , normally the trend for ACS outcome is 50 days for clear cases with reqd documentation in 2018, per my observation.

I am an rpl case n 6 years were cutoff , anyways i am
Happy!!


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

babajee said:


> Let's say my experience from Company B to H will be accepted. I'm sure it will as I missed couple if documents last time. If all accepted how many years of experience can I claim? I am thinking of claiming experience of company B _to_ H and submit EOI _now_. Then send extra documents to ACS for review.
> 
> I assume VIC nomination will take time and won't come back before ACS +ve result is back. At least I'll be in VOC nomination queue couple of weeks earlier.
> 
> Good or Bad idea?



Bad idea, do not submit anything on assumptions. ACS and VIC are 2 different entities.
Also review- reassess takes only 3-4 weeks so better get right assessment first of your liking.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> This is my experience:
> 
> _Company A => 01 July 2002 to 20 August 2003 - not relevant
> Company B => 1 January 2007 to 01 March 2010 - Accepted but only after Dec 2012 so can’t be used
> ...


Bad idea
I would not do it
Moreover, SS does not work on first come first served basis, so actually no advantage 

Cheers


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Calender day , normally the trend for ACS outcome is 50 days for clear cases with reqd documentation in 2018, per my observation.
> 
> I am an rpl case n 6 years were cutoff , anyways i am
> Happy!!


Mine is also RPL case. its been 20 days now.. waiting ..


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

If you get a pre-invite from VIC, how long do you have to submit relevant documents?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

babajee said:


> If you get a pre-invite from VIC, how long do you have to submit relevant documents?


Within 14 days visa nomination to be submitted. No docs.

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

himsrj said:


> Within 14 days visa nomination to be submitted. No docs.
> 
> https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


Are you sure

As far as I can see you have to upload quite a few documents and forms

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Are you sure
> 
> As far as I can see you have to upload quite a few documents and forms
> 
> Cheers


Are you waiting for 189 or 190?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> Are you waiting for 189 or 190?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


Asking me ?
I got my PR a year back

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

newbienz said:


> himsrj said:
> 
> 
> > Within 14 days visa nomination to be submitted. No docs.
> ...


My bad 
No's of docs.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Asking me ?
> I got my PR a year back
> 
> Cheers


That's great 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> That's great
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


No problem 
It was also in my signature
You need not have asked me

Cheers


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

newbienz said:


> No problem
> It was also in my signature
> You need not have asked me
> 
> Cheers


Using an app. Can't see signature. 

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

himsrj said:


> babajee said:
> 
> 
> > If you get a pre-invite from VIC, how long do you have to submit relevant documents?
> ...


@BAbajee please read it as no's of docs. All details are in link which I fwded.
One shall refrain self from EF on weekends.


----------



## babajee (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi,
I got the letter from my previous company in correct format. 

1) The job is specified as 'permanent job'. Will acs equates it to 'full time'? Or it should mention in the letter as 'full time job'?

2) I got a personal statutory declaration from my ex colleague for another job. It's signed and stamped from solicitor. Do I need to get that certified as well?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

babajee said:


> Hi,
> I got the letter from my previous company in correct format.
> 
> 1) The job is specified as 'permanent job'. Will acs equates it to 'full time'? Or it should mention in the letter as 'full time job'?
> ...


1. It does not. Full time has to be written
2. It’s already certified. 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

babajee said:


> Hi,
> I got the letter from my previous company in correct format.
> 
> 1) The job is specified as 'permanent job'. Will acs equates it to 'full time'? Or it should mention in the letter as 'full time job'?
> ...


1. It may even be better to put hours, my agent requested that. i.e. 40 hours per week. 
2. Yes.


----------



## Nath123Perth (Jul 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. It may even be better to put hours, my agent requested that. i.e. 40 hours per week.
> 2. Yes.



I am currently on 457 Visa. It is going to expire by end of October this year. My employer has initiated process for my Visa extension which will be a TSS / 482 Visa. 
Currently 482 Visa applications processing is also taking more than 4-6 months.

Also, I have applied for PR with 75 points on 1st August and waiting for invite.

I have a question, if I get PR before TSS, can we cancel TSS Visa request? I heard once PR is issued, we can call DIBP and ask them to cancel TSS Visa application. Will it be possible and is that true?

Thanks.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

hi, i am going to ACS assessment under different ANZSCO code ??? Shall i mention the earlier application reference while submitting the ACS form or not??? TIA.


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

arnolds said:


> hi, i am going to ACS assessment under different ANZSCO code ??? Shall i mention the earlier application reference while submitting the ACS form or not??? TIA.


Hey, me too thinking for a new assessment with different code but confused with the process ...BTW
For which code u r applying now and what was Ur earlier code??

Thanks


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Hey, me too thinking for a new assessment with different code but confused with the process ...BTW
> For which code u r applying now and what was Ur earlier code??
> 
> Thanks



261313 to 261112


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Mine is 261111 and want to apply for 261112 ..is that possible with same roles and responsibilities which I submitted before because roles and responsibilities mentioned for these codes are same ...Do u have any idea??


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

AP SINGH said:


> Mine is 261111 and want to apply for 261112 ..is that possible with same roles and responsibilities which I submitted before because roles and responsibilities mentioned for these codes are same ...Do u have any idea??


giving a try.....may i get +ve assessment.


----------



## arnolds (Apr 27, 2018)

*Deletion of already attached docs in ACS*

Hi All, 

I have positive ACS assessment done under ANZSCO code 261313 Software Engineer in May 2018.

Now I want to Lodge New Application under ANZSCO code 261112 System Analyst. During lodging new application on ACS website, my old Documents are already attached (linking to older application). 

I want to delete my older (already attached) Experience letter and upload new Experience Reference letter.

But there is no option available to delete the already attached documents.

Kindly guide.


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

ankur14 said:


> Dear Group Members,
> 
> Finally, me & my wife have collected all the required documents for ACS assessment. Below is the list of the docs we are going to upload in online application.
> *
> ...


Hi Ankur,

What is the difference between below 2 documents:

4. Reference Letter from employers 
5. Statutory Declaration from employer

I am also planning to apply for ACS assessment but I just have "Statutory Declaration from employer". Also what is this "Relieving Letter(s) - Only for the case of "Statutory Declaration""??

Kindly suggest !!


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi All,

Can anybody share the Statutory Declaration template?

I am planning to submit ACS assessment. I have 10 years of experience with Mechanical Eng background. I will submit through RPL route. I am assuming that they will deduct 6 years. Correct ??


----------



## kathuriaavinash88 (Sep 2, 2018)

*ACS Sept 2018*

Hi,
I am from the testing field with 5.8 yrs exp and age 29 hand applying for ACS.

In the ACS website it shows
"Must be certified copies of the original document" 
My question: Do we need to certify by our own signature or any government officers?

And if anyone has the list of documents required like from current company & previous company, please share


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

kathuriaavinash88 said:


> Hi,
> I am from the testing field with 5.8 yrs exp and age 29 hand applying for ACS.
> 
> In the ACS website it shows
> ...


get photo copy certified by attorney / lawyer etc as a true copy of original, scan and upload...that's what I did... 

they should also accept color scan of originals..but I'm not sure..


----------



## kathuriaavinash88 (Sep 2, 2018)

raman.verna86 said:


> Hi Ankur,
> 
> What is the difference between below 2 documents:
> 
> ...


Hi Ankur,

Please share the format of Statutory Declaration template?


----------



## kathuriaavinash88 (Sep 2, 2018)

vamshi7777 said:


> get photo copy certified by attorney / lawyer etc as a true copy of original, scan and upload...that's what I did...
> 
> they should also accept color scan of originals..but I'm not sure..


Hi Vamshi,

Thanks for the reply,

Could you please share the list of required documents

Do you have format Statutory Declaration


----------

